# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh Part 9



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home ladies

 

pam xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

another new home

yoda thanks never used ask a dr before will give it a go. 

Hope you are all having a great weekend

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

lynn,

hope you are ok honey  we are here if you need us 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Happy Easter !!


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Thanks Twiggy, I am bit down just now.  Keep telling myself that I have been before and got through it but sometimes you cant help feeling sorry for yourself.  By the way, I was saying to my dh about you being in eri on Friday and he says he knows who you were (he is a prison officer and a doorman who notices everything!) He says he remembers your coat as it was white with a pattern down the front. Are you slim built with shoulder length hair?  I cant remember if I seen you.  Yes I have brown hair (it was away down my back until 3 weeks ago when I decided to get a bob, not one of my better ideas) and wear glasses,  I also had swollen eyes from lack of sleep, dh is about 6ft 4 and big built.  There was 4 others in the waiting room that were getting pg results, not sure how they got on.  I was reading your signature and wondering what type of drugs you are taking just now?

TC
Lynn x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Lynn,

I cant imagine how hard it must be, yeh i thought that might be you, most other people had purple bag with them  nothing i can say to make you feel better honey, at least the sun is shining, that always makes me feel a wee bit better, get out and get some fresh air, sit and have a cuppa in garden or go a wee walk. So sorry it didnt work this time, have you decided whether to go again in october? I am going to be getting fsh injections then hgc injection to make me ovulate then sent home to get on with it, that is if womb lining ever sorts itself out. My bum is still bruised from provera injection they gave me on friday  better go, take care honey, are you going to come to meet on 28th?

yoda, all you other ladies happy easter.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

happy easter everbody, just sat & enjoyed a creme egg (against the diet but what the hell).

lynn sorry to hear your result but we are all here if you want rant or anything.

hope everybody else is well. i'm back at the eri on may 4th for baseline scan so we will see what they find.

did anybody get any nice easter eggs, i only got the creme egg as i'm really trying to lose the weight?

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey ozzie,

Happy easter, i got packet of mini eggs but that was it, trying to be healthier before start these injections, not working very well. Good luck with baseline scan.

happy easter everyone else hope you are all well.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

I've been avoiding toomuch chocolate (ie calories) but been drinking like a fish still...had my parents over for Sunday lunch yesterday which was fab!

I don't want t be the voice of doom and gloom but I've just found out that IVF now costs £3200 per cycle and also that Susan is leaving....

Not good. anyway - have a good week, all

Jambo


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi jambo

which susan is leaving? cant remember thier second names but is it the young one with short hair or the one who's a wee bit older with dark hair usually in a pony tail?


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Susans leaving  The irish one? She's my favourite- we've been wanting to adopt her...
Yes can also confirm the new cycle cost is £3200- think we just managed to squeeze throught on the old price 2 wks ago as secretary said it was the hospital that cancelled in jan not us- not that it was their fault....

Feeling pants- day 13 d/r, day 34 cycle, period pain for 4-5 days , no AF, clinic says probably won't be able to start stims on thurs and may need to double the dose if not bleeding by then. Also hacking myself off as I;m so grumpy and exhausted. Anyone else has to d/r for longer than the 14 days? Why is it never straight forward- I keep thinking this is a bad omen that the rest of the cycle won't be straight forward, or I'll be the unlucky one- as i said I'm ******* myself off!

hugs to all,
moonchild xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls,

moonchild  honey not sure about d/r etc but i know how frustrating it is when nothing is straight forward, i hope you get going on the stimms soon honey, we may be cycle buds  if i ever get started.

jambo/ moonchild thats rubbish about price going up, i was going to book a wee holiday aswell but maybe not  was going to put it on credit card and get one of those interest free for a year jobs  but cant book anything until last minute anyway as dont know what will be happening at hospital. Has the price gone up nearly £300 quid then?   maybe docs needed a payrise 

ozzie hows it going?

well i am still at work, here until 7 tonight. Have dh's aunts funeral tomorrow afternoon so will have to leave work early, then are going to mama mia at playhouse (been booked for ages, bad timing i know). 

better run, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Moonchild I think my d/r was for 19 days  

DH is off to London this week so I am on my own   Still least I get the bed to myself and my ever expanding collection of pillows that I need to get comfy. Told dh I couldnt promise that there would be any of our solitary easter egg (which I bought) left by Friday.

Hi to everyone else.

Jane
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi twiggy,

thanks for the hug.Honestly if i could leave myself alone today, I'd be off, what a flaming misery guts   . Keep your eye on the prize.....

Sorry about the price going up, think its £250 more- hope you can still manage a holiday. Its sooo rubbish not being able to plan holidays etc what with the tx's isn't it, cos its nice to have something else to look forward to. Where did you fancy? I fancy anywhere warm and sunny and luxurious- dream on... though the red sea is great for all these things- only don't want to risk suicide bombers- the place we've stayed at twice is fab and great value but only 4 miles from the last hotel in Taba that was blown up last year-would somewhat defeat the purpose.... 

It would be great to be  cycle buddies - so every cloud has a silver lining . Have a great time at mama mia- wouold love to see it- tone up the old tonsils before you go though!

Hi Jane- how is the sickness now hon? Everything else going well? You should definitely eat the easter egg and replace with the same one for dh coming home and then offer to share it with him   . Why did you have to d/r for 19 days? You know what its like you start imagining everythings not going to go to plan....

love to everyone else,
moonchild xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

First of all, Lynn - I'm so sorry you got a BFN. I know there's nothing to be said to make it better but I'm sending you   anyway. You sound like you're being brave, but I know how tough that result is. 

I'm back from our weekend up North with the MIL. Very restful, but I still don't feel too great. Have to go back to work tomorrow and I'm getting stressed about not being up to it. Haven't felt well for 5 weeks now, what with the cold then the chest infection - guess I'm just taking a while to recover, but I'm such a hypochondriac I always thinks there's something worse  . Also feeling guilty as I've not taken any exercise since I've been ill and I've not been very good food-wise, so I've put on a couple of pounds  . Need to get with the programme as of tomorrow!

Jambo - is it Susan Clyde that's leaving? The lovely Irish nurse? If she leaves, I think that might be the final nail in the coffin for us with the ERI - she was SO nice to me when things weren't looking good (came close to having cycle cancelled cos of my oestrogen levels, then had to be watched for OHSS). I'd like to adopt her too, but Moonchild seems to have first dibs! 

Moonchild - sorry to hear your having a bad time. I have a friend who had to dr for almost 6 wks but she went on to get pg on that cycle. Sure you won't have to wait that long, but it just goes to show that it's not a bad sign in the long run.

Any more news on where we're having the meet-up on the 28th?

Love
Silver xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

silver sorry your not feeling great honey, hope gets better soon, i was at work friday monday but got to leave at lunch time today as have a funeral to go to, oh the joys. No more news about 28th a few people comming and it was suggested we go to the omni centre as plenty choice/ parking etc, trying to find out what time suits everyone, you def comming? hope so.

moonchild, see good news that long dr doesnt mean bad results, keep your chin up honey you will get there. I fancy dubai but is quite expensive, can only go away between 3-7 days as dh cant get off for long was thinking beginning july but as i said cant book anything until the last min, thought maybe a cheap deal to algarve or spain or something for a week just to get away. Yeh would be good to be cycle buds, i started bleeding again last night so hopefully can start fsh injections this week sometime? not sure depends on scans etc.

jane make the most of the peace and quite , just buy another easter egg for dh comming home, they will be cheap now easter is over anyway 

ok have to run am at work, speak later

twiggy xxx

lynn how are you honey?


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

Yes, it's Susan Clyde. Will really miss her. Ciara is still there and she's great. £3200 is rubbish!

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

No way!!!! Susan Clydes leaving.  Anyone know if its a promotion?? she is fantastic, yes I agree Jambo, Ciara is very good too.  OMG!! dont go Susan   When I fainted after EC DH said she was fab, better than Dr Raja he put the oxygen mask on upside down and Susan said to him it would help if it was the right way up ekk!   Shes got a real gift there. 

I'll miss her.


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

Lynn - BIG HUGS - I was so sorry to read your news. You will get through it but take your time. It really is not easy.

Moonchild - hope your AF comes soon - just remember it is not worth starting the next stage until your body is ready - you will get there but in your own time! I nearly had a longer DR period on my last cycle but for different reasons - and then when they said I could start to stim I was not sure if i really should be - remember everybody is different.

Susan cannot leave - she is fab! Ciara is fab to but we did not see much of her last time.

Well I am afraid I probably cannot make 28 April - work do has been planned which I should really go to since I keep missing events due to treatments - sorry! Hope you have a good evening - maybe next time!

Re Mamma Mia - when we went one person in the audience was having a really good sing a the top of their  voice and there was a general pause/cut by all the performers - leaving the person in the audience doing a solo - it was very funny - they got a round of applause and then the show started again!

Anyway better go - hello to everyone else - hope you are all doing ok.

Mrs W


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone ,
well from depths of hormonal despair yesterday to af starting today, thank goodness.Thanks for your kind words girls. Usually have 5-7 day bleed so will prob still not start stimms this week but we'll see at scan. 

Twiggy when  are you going in for a scan?I'm in on thurs morning. We got a cheap flight to Majorca last october to stay at a frineds apt for a week- I'd never been( never fancied the big built up images and hoardes of folk) and it was really quiet as last week of the season, but just lovely to get some sun and peace and quiet.Really lovely island when you get out and about. We haven't been to Dubai- we went to Taba Heights in Egypt and stayed at the 5 * marriott  on the beach which was bliss and it only cost about £300-400 half board. Fab food and I'm quite fussy.Lovely people.


mrs w- thats hilarious for the soloist in the audience- how embarassing  Wasn't you was it?  

Boo Hoo    Not my Susan.... . That explains why suddenly different nurses started answering my calls to her when normally she would have phoned straight back- she must have been trying to pass on patients to corine the newbie. . She was great organising quick results when i had the cyst and cancer scare when the Dr's were happy to leave me hanging for a week even though Susan found the results were in. What a doll.  Ciara is nice too but have only had her once. Corine was nice but as she was new felt she didn't have the edge on knowing the right ropes to pull to get things done yet.

silver- take it easy going back to work if you're still off colour. You obviously still need rest and work will be enough probably for a few days. I sympathise with feeling stressed about being able to do it or not( been there many times with the ME)- usually a sign you're still a bit peaky so take care of yourself.   glad you had a nice easter though. You should go to a clinic that you feel comfortable with after all you've been through petal and if you're not too happy with ERI then maybe London or Dundee is the way forward?Have you looked into the possibility of london yet?

Hi yoda- gosh the drs don't inspire much confidence, if they don't know how to put a bleeding mask on. 

how's everyone else?

I had my accupuncture today and when she took out the one between my eyes, the blood was running across my forehead- she thought it would help my hellish headache.Ouch! Got a big lump between my eyebrows to add to the spotty hormonal face. Loverly  Can't wait to have scan with full AF...
moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey moonchild glad af arrived, i am bleeding again to, is lovely getting scan like that isnt it. I have to go in friday morning for my scan, hopefully will be able to start injections then! Let us know how you get on

mrs w sorry you cant make meet but i am sure we will have another one soon. Mamma mia was good but they had a technical problem so had to take a break in the first half for about 15mins, was still good. 

yoda/ jambo i havent met susan, have only spoken to ciara on phone a couple of times and saw blonde girl who was new to take blood etc for hiv tests. Yeh price increase is a bit of a bummer.

Well I called eri to tell them i had started bleeding to go back fri morning for a scan hopefully will be able to get started this time. I also asked if they had managed to chase up my biopsy results and liz checked, aparently they had been in my file for ages and they just hadnt checked   anyway they showed no abnormal cells so was a big relief.

ok i have to get back to work will speak to you lovely ladies again soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

argh, just posted a big long message and my pc ate it 

Hi everyone!! you lot can certainly chatter! Sorry I havent ben around much, we just got back from a trip to france and germany...yummy food and too much of it although according to my midwife I have only put on 6 pounds since the start of my prergnancy (unbelievable considering the size of my bump!!)

I had done a load of personals but I can't write them all out again!! will do shortened versions instead, sorry!

Twiggy- glad mamma mia went well. hope the funeral was bearable and your dh was ok about it all. when is your next scan? 

Lynne- so sorry to hear your tx didnt work this time. hopefuly next time wil give a better result for you 

moon child- great news that af has finally arrived and you can move on to the next stage of tx. fingers crossed for you.

yoda and jane- how are you both? hope the bumps are growing nicely. I am thinking of investing in a tummy wedge from jojo maman as I can't get comfortable at all. Yoda- how is the sickness honey?

Ozzie- how are you sweetie? Have you started your tx yet? hope all is well!

I would love to meet up with you all on 28th if that is ok? Looking forward to seeing everyone again and also meeting new people. Who is going to be there?

thank heavens spring is finally here!!

Tracey.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi- twiggy- just read your last post! good luck with the scan on friday, hopefully you will be stimming before you know it!! 

glad mamma mia was good (apart from the hitch!).

fab news about the biopsy result although it doesnt seem right that they would forget to tell you something like that!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi camsmum


good to hear you are well, yeh am relieved about biopsy result was worried especially as they saw another abnormality on scan last week and said they would chase up result and it was in my file all along, never mind at least it is all ok. Hopefully will get started tx on friday. Where in france and germany were you? are you still ok to fly? whens your due date? good to hear from you anyway, a few people comming on 28th, think I will write a list and post it to check and update as have got a bit lost as not been writing down  we were going to meet for dinner i think probably at the omni center due to choice and car parking, not sure about time I can make any time but not sure what suits everyone?

ok better get back to work,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

So glad you finally got your results through and everything was ok.  Mama Mia was fab - I went to see it with some of my old work friends when i had a real job    it was fab 

Looking forward to next Fri 28th, and just wanted to thank you for organising it - wonder whos turn it will be next time   

Camsmum - 6lbs OMG I must be way over eating then i've put on almost 2 stone - me thinks a huge diet afterwards.  The only thing which takes away the sickness is food though.  OMgoodness I'm only half way too surely I wont put on another 2 that would be 4 stone something way wrong somewhere.
Hope you had a lovely holiday not visited France heard its beautiful though I do like Germany.  LW is there  now (wish it was me).  So nice to hear from you again.  Glad you and baby are well.  I'm so glad Spring is here too I was even sitting in the garden with my jacket on reading my pregnancy magazine.

Are Jane or yourself having any more scans??  

Moonchild - glad you are starting soon -good luck 

Take Care everyone and hello and luck to all the ERI FF

Luv YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

had scan this morning and as expected have to d/r another week as still bleeding and double the dose as lining 9.6. Knew they would say that so wasn't too disappointed- just not looking forward to more side effects. Mood swings bad . had barney with dh last night sulking of which lasted till we were sitting in the darkened cinema when I burst into tears. Also cried over my chips( how naughty am I?) at ikea for no reason after the scan today.   Also completely knackered and sleeping all the time if i;m not careful...

well, i noticed that i was the only person with a navy blue 'bag' this morning and asked Corine why that was so she went away and got me a posh purple one like you guys have complete with the wee silver pouchy thing for the drugs. She told me i;d have to buy a new coat thoguh as clashed with my red one  .So then was happier got same bag as everyone else but then thought it might be bad luck to abandon blue one so have both   

Camsmum- glad you had a great holiday.I;d love to go to france- ridiculous I;ve never been. i love spring too- feelos positive doing the ivf just now..

yoda- sorry to hear you're still feeling sick 

twiggy- thats terrible they had your results and kept you waiting. I;m so glad they're alright but
you've prob been out your mind with worry poor lamb.The drs almost did that with ,me with my cancer blood test thingy and told me it would be another week till results came in, but Susan went off immediately after and got the results off the pc for me. Its that kind of thing that makes us love the nurses!Corine took loads of time with us today- think she just wanted a blether as it was going like a fair today.

hi everyone else,
love moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

Have just registered myself for the race for life in edinburgh for cancer research on 4th June as sponsered my sil who is doing it and thought what the hell i will do it aswell, although think i will have to walk as running would kill me 

got scan tomorrow so will come back on and let you know how i get on.

ok the meet is a week tomorrow, my god how time flies, ok so omni centre we will need to agree a time etc, how about the slug and lettuce? when does everyone finish work etc, i can finish anytime but want to get a time that suits all, let me know- ok will right a list and update it when you post as i am all mixed up about who is / isnt comming. If i miss anyone or have forgotten if you told me you were/ werent comming am sorry you have my permission to kick my butt am so   ok -

 Yoda- yes
Little Wolf- yes
Camsmum- yes
 Mrs W- No
 Silver- yes
 Jambo - ?
Ozzie - ?
Jane - ?
Moonchild- yes
 Lyn - yes ?
Moira- no

thanks,

moonchild sorry have to d/r another week but as you said as long as it makes everything right have more chance of it working honey  i will hopefully start injecting tomorrow but not holding my breath as this is the 3rd time i have been to start them.  at the mood swings. i am constantly like that  glad you got a purple bag.

yoda yeh mamma mia was great, i am looking forward to meet aswell. You could do with putting some weight on anyway 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Sounds good Twiggy I can make any time.  Whichever suits everyone else.  Good Luck with the scan today.  

Hey everyone hope you are all well.  Thank crunchie its Friday Yeh!!  

Have a nice weekend.   girlies 

YodaxX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Yoda,

I agree with you on the friday, although think i am working late tonight i am off monday so not so bad. 

Well went for scan this morning and still not good  fluid in endometrium and not all come away yet, so to go back on tuesday morning, 4th time lucky will hopefully get started then, just want to get going, am worried about what is wrong with lining aswell, this prob would prob effect ivf as well  anyway better get back to work.

twiggy xxx

p.s have a nice weekend


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi twiggy,
sorry you didn't get started today.Its so frustrating at this point whebn you think it'll never happen but I'm sure on tues things will look better- they must be expecting it to look thin enough etc or wouldn't be having you back so soon? Is fluid on the endometrium  part of the problem they were talking about?Good luck.
I can make any time for the meet so long as I'm not loads worse on the drugs!My heads beenreally sore today- ah well 2 days on double dose down 5 to go!
have a good weekend everyone,
moonchild xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy  

Sorry about today for you.  As Moonchild says they must be expecting it to be ready soon    I will keep everything crossed for you on Tuesday honey.

Take Care  


Moonchild hope you can make it Fri it will be nice to meet you and the others.  Hope the head settles down - I find a shower and herbal essence shampoo helps.   I know i'm mad but honestly it does - probably because your massaging the scalp. 

Have a nice weekend everyone

YodaXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Twiggy sorry your having to wait to get started. Will keep my fingers crossed that you get the go ahead on Tuesday. Good for your registering for the race. I am pathetic at running.

Moonchild I got headaches too especially if I was dehydrated. You probably are already, but need to make sure you are drinking at least 2 litres of water a day plus any milk and pineapple juice you drink.

Camsmum only 6lb. Well I lost 1/2 stone at the first being sick so I have put that back on plus another stone so not sure if I count that as 1 st or 1.5 st?

Had my car in for MOT today and it failed  reg vardy wanted £270 for new brake disks!!! Luckily thouh my BIL used to be a mechanic and can get the parts for £100 and fit them for us. But now my car has no mot does that mean I shouldnt drive it? I have no other way of getting to work except 1hr 40 min bus ride which I dont fancy.

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

jane my car failed its mot last month cost me £170 quid  dont think you are supposed to drive it with no mot but mine was 2 weeks overdue when i got it done  can the mechanic doing the break pads give you an mot cert? I am pathetic at running as well, am quite worried about doing it now, depending what stage of tx am at might walk it fast, as allowed to walk or run (i just about die if run to end of the street). Are you comming to meet on friday?

yoda have a good weekend 2 honey.

moonchild hope you feel better soon, and i hope you can make friday would be nice to meet you.

well thanks for support i am not feeling very positive about tuesday as bleeding stopped almost immediately after they scanned me on friday  so i can see lining being any thinner. I think he thought the fluid may be blood and that lining hadnt come away properly even though i had been bleeding heavy 7 days then they injected me so i bled another 3/4 days  and i had a d and c last month so you would think it would be quite thin anyway, will just need to wait and see i suppose.

ok i will post list for friday again let me know what time you can make it if not already.

Yoda- yes - anytime
Little Wolf- yes
Camsmum- yes
Mrs W- No
 Silver- yes 
Jambo - ?
 Ozzie - ?
Jane - ? 
Moonchild- yes - anytime
Lyn - yes ? 
 Moira- no
Twiggy- yes - anytime

thanks,

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

twiggy my lining managed to be thinner on my second scan without even bleeding, dont know how it happened but it did. (p.s i'm okay for friday, work nearby so anytime should be okay).

what a lovely day its been, has everbody been making the most of it?

camsmum did you hear about the shooting ? it was in the pub next to the gym. frightening isn't it!!

hope everbody else is well

ozzie


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all,

Ozzie- Yes, I just heard about it a couple of hours ago, my friend is in CID and was supposed to be off tomorrow but has been called in to work on it. How scary is that though, the area seems quite quiet! 

Twiggy- so sorry you couldnt get started on Friday  Let's hope you arethe same as ozzie and the lining thins without a bleed. Hope you are started by the time friday comes. Are you mad doing a run during tx I went to Bodycombat a couple of times during the start of my d/r but was shattered by the end of it and couldnt bear to think about going a few days into stims! Well, if you do decide to go ahead good luck and I hope you do well, didn't mean to scare you, you are probably much more fit than me anyway! 

I can make anytime on friday as long as it is after 6 as I will need to drop ds off with dh at work beforehand. Looking forward to seeing you all again  

jane- I would definately count that as 1 stone and not 1.5! I think I must have lost weight at the beginning too as I couldn't bear to eat quite a lot of  the goodies I was used to and could only manage fruit for breakfast. I thinkI have put on a good few pounds in the week since I got weighed though, I have been eating soooooo much! DH took a picture of me today for the baby album and I look huge! Are you coming on friday? Please come, I want to see your bump!

Hi to everyone else, hope you  have all had lovely weekends, at least the weather has been good today for a change, hopefully this will be the start of long weekemds spent in the garden! 

Tracey


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

finally found you again! 

Back from Germany and deffo had far too much cake!! With it being Easter and having 2 family birthdays and all that ... ooops!! 

Just to say I'm ok for the meet on Friday, should be available to meet from 5-ish. 

It will take my mind of things for a while (got some not so nice news today about my team)... 

HUGS to you all! 

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

Thanks for organising the meet on Friday. Like a fool I didn't put it in my diary and I've arranged a last boozy night with Stuart's sister and brother-in-law. My treatment starts in July so will be off the booze again as of Monday. I hope you all have a great time and enjoy putting faces to names (nick and real!)

Ozzie

I'm sorry I'm not going to make it as it would've been a great opportunity for you to gloat about the 2-1 result on Saturday. Where you there? I was sitting just behind a guy with a Union Jack. He didn't look too pleased whe I told him there is no place for them at Scottish Football!!

Take care and look after yourselves everyone else

jambo


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

I think I am coming on Friday. Having some transport problems as now no MOT which means i cant drive the car as you are only insured with valid mot. I am a bit of a dunce when it comes to using buses etc but should manage to get to omni centre by 6ish and DH can pick me up. Where are we going to meet?

Jane


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi,

I should be able to make it from 6pm onwards on Friday. The only thing that might hold me up or stop me coming is I'm on call for an elderly friend my mum usually looks after (my Mum's been called off to Albania at short notice for the week - don't ask  ). Where are we going to meet? Is it just drinks or are we eating too? So many questions! And how will I know you all? I might just recognise Little Wolf from her photo, but I haven't a clue about the rest of you. I've got a lot of dark curly hair and a stone and a half to lose (ideally nearer 2 actually), so I should be fairly easy to recognise  . I'll probably be wearing jeans and a black top.

Spoke to Kira today and it's about 99.9% certain we won't get our NHS go - apparently their budget's been cut this year, so unless there's a miracle and they get another big surprise lump sum, my 38th birthday will arrive before an NHS cycle does. Grrr  !

looking forward to meeting some of you and having a chat on Friday.
Love
Silver x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Evening girls,
dragged myself away from the sofa/bed long enough to type- I'm bushed on the buserlin double dose not to mention the headache still here despite paracetamol, drinking water, 4head, but havenb't tried the herbal essences and shower approach camsmum- are you the girl in the adverts? 
Twiggy. I'm sure your scan will go well- after all that your lining should be paper thin hon!!!It can thin on the drugs alone apparently...Fingers crossed mine is thin by next thurs too and we'll both be on stims.Could you maybe put everyones names on the list or do we all go by 'moonchild' etc? Mines Lorna, I'm 5'4' with dark medium length hair flicky out at bottom, and also at least 1.5 stone overweight silver I don't even know if I've got any jeans that I can fit into( I'm blaming the drugs)but will prob wear a red jacket.
What shooting where?
hi to everyone, looking forward to meeting you- I've had to cancel loads of things this week as feeling so pants so fingers crossed ok on frid.
love moonchild xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

sorry i'm going to have to call off on friday got to go to the il's )i'm gutted was really looking forward to it) long story, hope you's have a great night & hopefully have another one soon.

jambo, i dont gloat it always comes back to bite you on the bum.     yes i was there some of the slagging was a bit vicious. then again there are some bampots in all teams support, as me & dh always say they are just there to make up the numbers!!!!

moonchild i'm sure it will be worth it in the end, when to you start stims ??

silver i'm sure you will be top of the list if they do get any donations, i've heard it happen before   .

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

ok i will post another list this afternoon to say if comming or not what look like name etc, if i know it then you can all help me fill in the blanks.

It looking like meeting around 6pm at omni, we could meet at slug and lettuce for a drink/ water then decide where to go to eat?

well i went to eri this morning waited for ages for scan as dr rodgers was doing a c section, lining is still too thick with fluid and irregularities  she didnt know what to do so paged professor anderson and they decided to start fsh anyway and see what happens. I did my first injection this morning and to go back on friday morning to see whats happening. Was dead proud that i managed to do it myself was really nervous but it didnt hurt a bit, i should be better tomorrow 

ok have to run will post again at lunchtime.

twiggy xxx

p.s ozzie/jambo sorry you cant make friday


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Well Done you on the injections    I'm hoping your lining thins soon  Good Luck for Friday honey- Take Care 


Yodaxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

evening girls,
been boo hooing half the day but bit better now and headache finally eased off for a bit- boy these hormones have a lot to answer for! Ozzie- hope to start stims on thurs if lining thin enough- been 3 wks d/r.

well done twiggy- welcome to pin cushion club- we can compare bruises on frid  not a pretty sight. Really pleased you've got started.

love moonchildxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hooray Twiggy!!!!!! One step closer to your dreams!      excellent news! how did your injection go this morning? It gets easier the more you do it and you won't be on stims for too long hopefully. Fab news!

Moonchild   the moodswings are a nightmare but hopefully it will all be worth it. Hope it gets better soon. I wasn't tooo bad generally but I started crying as soon as I started hoovering for some reason and at one point sat at the top of the stairs blubbing for 10-15 minutes because I really really didn't want to hoover the stairs   Strange what these drugs to to you! 

Ozzie- sorry to hear you cant make it, was looking forward to seeing you again, maybe I'll bump into you next wednesday at the leisure centre if I feel brave enough to go there!! Hope all is okwith the in laws  If you need to chat about or let off steam I'm right here for you. 


Silver - that's awful news about your nhs treatment honey  This whole funding thing seems so unfair to me. Hope you can make it on Friday. wow, a mum that jets off to albania at a moments notice, sounds intriguing!! 

Jane- hope you can make it on friday, it will be great to see you! I can't rememeber where it is you live but I could maybe come and pick you up if you are struggling? It will be no problem as long as you don't mind a 7 year old in the back asking you constant questions!

everything is fine at my end, I have started taking mumomega as my baby brains is preventing me from remembering names (and I'm talking names of people I've worked with for years, not just new faces!!) so I'm hoping the omega 3's will help! I can't wait to give up work though, so bored with the whole thing!

I have set up a baby pools game on www.expectnet.com if any of you would like to guess the weight, dob etc of the baby. The game name is "bonnyriggbaby". Please don;t mention fertilityfriends web site though as some people don't know about the treatment!

see you all on friday!! 
camsmum


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey ladies

I posted table yesterday afternoon but it hasnt appeared  will try again in a min. 

camsmum injection went ok this morning thanks, not as bad as i was expecting  good luck with the brain vits  will have a guess after friday 

moonchild hope you are feeling better honey

ozzie sorry you cant make meet 

silver sorry about tx honey, hopefully will see you friday

hi to everyone else hope will see you friday, will give this table another go now on a new post.

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok here it goes i apologise in advance if i have info wrong, or if you have told me something and i have forgot or i have completely missed you, think i have baby brain without the baby  ok

Screen Name Real Name        Attending Friday	                Description	                          Probably be wearing…

  Twiggy	                Kirsty	              Yes	          Brown Shoulder Length hair, slimish, 5ft 7.      Probably Jeans, Long Jacket (light 
                                                                                                                                        gold coloured)with embroidered pattern

    Yoda	                  Jo	                Yes	          Long straight Hair, tall and slim, oh and bump	                ?

  Camsmum	  Tracey	                Yes	                  Long dark hair, slim with bump	                            ?

  Little wolf	    Kat	                Yes	        Dark hair, you have all seen the photo so will recognise kat.	    ? baseball cap?

      Jane	              Sharon	                Yes	                  Longish Blonde straight hair and bump	                ?

    Silver	                  ?	                Yes	                          Dark Curly hair	                                    Jeans and a black top

    Moonchild	  Lorna	                Yes	          5ft 4 with medium length dark hair flicked out at the bottom.        Red jacket

        Lynn	  Lynn?	                  ?	                          Brown straight hair and glasses, slim	                  ?

      Mrs W	                              No 
        Ozzie                   No 
      Jambo	                              No 
        Moira	                              No 

ok hope this works this time, please help me fill in any blanks, hope this helps, ta 

twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaa you might want to take 'slim' out  of my description but thanks for making me feel better Twiggy   

description of me: mid length brown hair with fringe, short (5ft 2) , round, (bounces on the ground) , will be wearing: red top with a green flower on it (it's the brightest thing in my wardrobe!)


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi 

Just a quick question...

Has anybody had a hysteroscopy?

1 - what was it like?
2 - was it worthwhile getting it done, and 
3 - did it delay your treatment?

Thanks guys

jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

jambo think thats what ihad when had the d and c, is it the camera up? did delay tx as couldnt take any drugs as cant risk being preg when get it done, so my cycle was very very long. Whats the hosp saying?

camsmum i will update but you are not round !

Screen Name            Real Name        Attending Friday                  Description                                  Probably be wearing…

  Twiggy                  Kirsty                  Yes              Brown Shoulder Length hair, slimish, 5ft 7.      Probably Jeans, Long Jacket (light 
                                                                                                                                        gold coloured)with embroidered pattern

    Yoda                        Jo                  Yes            Long straight Hair, tall and slim, oh and bump                      ?

  Camsmum              Tracey                  Yes          Mid length brown hair with fringe, 5ft 2 with bump    red top with green 
                                                                                                                                              flower  on it                        

  Little wolf                  Kat                  Yes          Dark hair, you have all seen the photo so will recognise kat.      ? baseball cap?

      Jane                Sharon                  Yes                      Longish Blonde straight hair and bump                    ?

    Silver                    ?                    Yes                              Dark Curly hair                                        Jeans and a black top

    Moonchild      Lorna                    Yes              5ft 4 with medium length dark hair flicked out at the bottom.        Red jacket

        Lynn      Lynn?                      ?                            Brown straight hair and glasses, slim                      ?

      Mrs W                                  No      
        Ozzie                                  No      
      Jambo                                  No      
        Moira                                  No      

ok a bit squint but never mind, speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Twiggy

Am due to start 5th!!!! yes my bl**dy 5th treatment in July. Asked Dr Thong about any other tests I should have done before then. We've always had a full cycle but NEVER a BFP. He said he would do a hysteroscopy if I wanted. Don't know what I want! I don't know if it'll be helpfull....

Cheers

Jambo

PS take it your watching the game on the telly? If we win, will you watch the open top bus parade?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Thanks for the update.  I'll probably be wearing my usual black with a brownish jacket.  I will be catching the train as I hate driving in town, so will no doubt be very wind swept. 

I take it we will be eating as I will be ravenous by then .  Not so slim any more    

Did I mention its a baby boy for me he was bouncing about yesterday during my scan but still no kicking feeling.

Anyway Twiggy how are those injections?   you'll find them a doddle soon enough 

Hope you can make it Jane it would be nice to see you again with your bump.  

Was hoping to meet some of the others too.  Perhaps next time    

Take Care all Luv Yoda

LW - How were your hols??


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello again

yoda yes i will be eating, hope others want to as well will look a bit daft on my own  a baby boy, thats lovely thought they didnt tell you in edinburgh incase they get it wrong. I have a chart i got in the paper which is supposed to tell you the sex but is probably a load of rubbish (will bring it with me on friday if i remember). Injections are fine i did it this morning no probs doesnt hurt, i thought it would so quite chuffed. 

jambo maybe you should take them up on the offer, they would probably get you in quickly so shouldnt delay your tx if starting in july. I would tell them soon if you decide to get it and try and rush them for a date. It will either show a problem, which you might be able to sort or will put your mind at rest, is up to you honey? wasnt sore and was only out for about 1/2 hr. 

ok better go twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Dont worry I'll be eating too - looking forward to it 


I go to St. Johns in Livingston -maybe different through here they do a detailed scan of baby and they tell you the sex if you like.

Some places like babybond (Which Jane told me about ) in Livingston tell you too although you have to pay.  We are going to have another scan @28 weeks 4d can't wait

It'll soon be you!!!      

ttfn 

joe xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo

What happened to you team at the weekend  

Well what about the time Hearts beat.......................  

Only funning XX 

Good Luck with your TX is it further on than you expected??    anyway   baby dust to you.  Sorry we are not going to meet up on Fri you seem such a good laugh    I will have a drink of coke or something for you.


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Just in from seeing my 2 pg friends from my mc support group.They're both past 16 wks now - they've had 11 mcs between them and both have proper bumps for the first time! I can't think of anyone who deserves a pg more (except for us lot of course  ). 

Things still look fine for Friday night. My real name is Jan, I'm reasonably tall (5'6'') and my hair is long (the long curly hair is the thing most people recognise me by) and definitely not slim. Better go and wash the jeans and ask DH to iron my top (he lived on his own for quite a while before I met him and had to be smart for work so was ironing shirts every morning - I always seem to iron in more creases than I get rid of  ).

Looking forward to meeting at least some of you in real life!

Love
Silver (Jan) xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Silver thats really good news about your friends getting past 16 weeks.

Camsmum I should be ok for transport on Friday MIL is giving me a lift to work and I finish about 5ish so will get bus into town and then DH will pick me up afterwards.  I know what you mean about the baby brain mines is total mush at the moment.

Yoda thats really exciting that you know its a boy. In some ways I would like to know for shopping and name purposes but I am looking forward to the surprise. I will definately need to eat something on Friday night too.

Twiggy glad to hear you got started on the jabbing. Hope its going ok.

On Friday will probably wear black cord trousers and black chiffony top with flowers on it.

Got to go. Im going back to my spanish class tomorrow and even though I've had 5 weeks I've not done my homework  

Jane
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi folks

It's really funny reading what everyone's wearing on Friday. I wish I was comin too 

Never mind. I'll be thinking of you as I'm drinking lots of fizz at my SIL on my last weekend of booze. Organic and sober for me from Monday. Think I'll just book myself into the Royal Ed. now  (I'm employed by them - I can say that!)

Take care

Jambo
Notice no reply re footy...too painful after getting beat by the Hibees


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

jambo i know i sit next to hibees at work  sorry you cant make it tomorrow but hope you enjoy your last blow out 

jane i will update what everyone is wearing etc later, jabbing going ok thanks. i am at hosp tomorrow morning to see about dose etc so will update you tomorrow night. 

silver (jan) thats lovely about your 2 friends, i hope they have a smooth pregnancy, gives us all hope.   looking forward to meeting, c u tomorrow.

hey yoda yeh may be different a livi, do they do the 3d scans at that place you have to pay, they look cool. Did you see that life before birth programme at weekend? was quite good but missed the start 

ok have to run will update what everyone is wearing later, wont be on at lunch as have reflexology today. 

Ok so will we say meet at 6pm at slug and lettuce? wont matter if some are a bit late will be easier to recognise us. I will get there sharp will wear a turquoise top with jeans and a black cardi and big butterfly necklace so people can recognise me 

see you tomorrow.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Silver

So good to hear about your friends   passing 16 weeks.  Its only now I am begining to relax a bit more.  Hoping your dream comes true as well honey   


Twiggy -  Hope your well today still jabbing away        I'm, not sure why but they call them 4d now -yes I will need to pay next time for scan but it'll be worth it XX  You dont have to pay for the 20 week one at the hospital ICSI/IVF are allowed these.  I'll watch out for your butterfly   necklace sounds nice I bought a lovely dragonfly one from River Island last year sounds similar.  Take Care

Jane - It'll be lovely to wait to find out the sex. I'm terribly impatient   and wanted to know for clothes nursery etc.  I'm so naughty but Its not going to change so thought may as well know now.  We're so chuffed, they did a detailed scan of growth all the main organs, legs arms, spin too so it is very reassuring.  Looking forward to the food already on Fri - i've become a real ganate.  its nice to eat out having someone else cook it for a change   x  Wish I was as patient as you about knowing the sex   just helps me organsise names clothes etc.  Far too organised for my own good 


Anyway Best get on

Luv Yoda  and mini


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Tracey

Cool game    

Luv YodaXX Goodness not long now for you and Jane


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

thank you jane and yoda for entering my game!

you two could set one up too so I can have a guess! go on , you know you want to!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh my god

well saying I'm supposed to be doing an essay...I've been on playing babypool too!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls here is an update as promised

Screen Name            Real Name        Attending Friday                  Description                                  Probably be wearing…

  Twiggy                  Kirsty                  Yes              Brown Shoulder Length hair, slimish, 5ft 7.    Jeans, turquoise top, black cardi, 
                                                                            lots of spots                                      butterfly necklace and  Long Jacket (light 
                                                                                                                                        gold coloured)with embroidered pattern

    Yoda                        Jo                  Yes            Long straight Hair, tall and slim, oh and bump          black with brownish jacket

  Camsmum              Tracey                  Yes          Mid length brown hair with fringe, 5ft 2 with bump    red top with green 
                                                                                                                                              flower  on it                        

  Little wolf                  Kat                  Yes          Dark hair, you have all seen the photo so will recognise kat.      ? baseball cap?

      Jane                Sharon                  Yes                      Longish Blonde straight hair and bump                    ?

    Silver                  Jan                Yes                              Dark Curly hair 5ft 6                                    Jeans and a black top

    Moonchild      Lorna                    Yes              5ft 4 with medium length dark hair flicked out at the bottom.        Red jacket

        Lynn      Lynn?                      ?                            Brown straight hair and glasses, slim                      ?

      Mrs W                                  No      
        Ozzie                                  No      
      Jambo                                  No      
        Moira                                  No    

ok that it have to go am still at work will see you all at slug and lettuce at 6pm tomorrow

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Okay, I'll try to sneak my baseball cap into work (dress down day Fridays, but I think they have problems with baseball caps?!). 

See you all at 6pm (probably earlier). 

Looking forward to it!!! 

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

COOL    See you all around 6ish 

xx Looking forward to it what a gorgeous day too - well chosen Twiggy    

 xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

yep, fab day! I'm looking forward to seeing you all at 6 
Thanks for organising it Twiggy!
And thanks to Jambo and Ozzie for playing my babypool game!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello

cant speak as busy but will get to omni before 6 and try and get a table with enough seats  see you tonight.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

Was at the infirmary today at 9am so looked for you. No idea what you look like but thought you might have your necklace on!

Got a date for my hysteroscopy and D&C. 1st June so looking forward to that - if you know what I mean.

Have a great time tonight and tell us how it goes

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi jambo,

i did have my necklace on but left hosp about 8.45am as had got there at 20 to 8 , sorry i missed you, have a nice night tonight and glad you got a date for june should alter your tx date and will hopefully put your mind at rest   have a nice weekend

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

hope you all have a great time tonight (gutted i can make it but hopefully we can do it again soon).


ozzie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
was lovely to meet you last night- now can put names to faces but can't remember real names.All very confusing.  Really interesting to get all the wee snippets of info from everyone different experiences.Been filling Dh in today. You pregnant ladies looked blooming- keep up the good work.Jo- don't work too hard at the weekend- you deserve lots of time off just now.Sharon- don't let the students at KB grind you down- roll on stopping work . Tracey- have you finished the nursery?Kat hope you get started soon. Kirsty, let me know how your follies are doing and not too much gardening! Jan- good luck when you go to London- let us know how you do. Where did your friend in the west go for ivf- been telling DH about the differences in NHS funding...
Hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather today.
Well as some of you know I was starting to get a sore tummy last night which has actually been quite bad.I was only on day 2 stims. I was woken up with it this morning and stopped in my tracks by some stabbing pains.Anyone else remember pain this early? Spoke to ciara today and she said it sounded unusual and to come in on mon instead of tues for first scan and take paracetamol but they haven't done any good. does the old hot water bottle work?
love moonchild xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Lorna,

I definitely got some painful twinges early on - but hardly any in the later stages (odd). The worst pains I had were when I was on Clomid and only had 3 follies (compared to the 19 I had on IVF) - I could hardly move without whimpering. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. I'm glad Ciara's going to get you in for a scan - that should put your mind to rest. I really sympathise. I'm a worrier and when I did my cycle last year EVERYTHING had me in a tailspin - it's the unknown! I was thinking we ought to have swapped mobile numbers, then you could have texted or called if you were worried about something. When I was cycling last year there were so many times I had questions about things and didn't want to pester the nurses and being able to call or text my friend who'd done IVF before made such a big difference. Let me know if that's something that'd help (not that I know how we'd go about doing it without letting all of FF know our numbers  ?). My friend was doing IVF in Glasgow, but based further south. Not sure which region she would come under for medical stuff, but Glasgow was the nearest place doing IVF. Give the hot water bottle a go and I hope it eases things a bit. Let us know how it goes tomorrow. 

It was really good to meet all of you. Great to meet the pg girls - gives us hope that it might be one of us one day! You all looked so well and obviously so happy. Kirsty - I hope your scan brings good news and that you'll escape IVF altogether. And Kat - good luck with starting your cycle - hope you get good news. It was only after I got home that I worked out that I was the only one not pg or cycling (and the only one with a failed cycle behind me, tho I not I'm not the only one on the board for that, sadly  ) - I'd better get a move on  !

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend and the nice weather (um, just looked out the window and it's not so nice now - maybe it's nicer in East or West Lothian?). I really enjoyed the meet-up - hope we can do it again in the not too distant future.

Love
Jan (Silver) xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi jan,

Thanks for the info. I'm trying hard not get worked up all the time as like you I;m a worrier( people think I;m generally pretty unlucky!) and i think alls going well with me focusing just on today, then i realise I've pent it all up and pop!   The pain eased up a bit but paracetamol didn't help( ciara said it wouldn't mask anything significant- so of course that got me thinking ). Having more general discomfort type of pain and was gone first thing this morning though back after stims . I see the correlation here.Now a bit worried about the scan- being first cycle I guess everyones nervous about how they are responding. Sure it will be fine. Going down north berwick way for a trip to keep me occupied today.Shame its not sunny but cam't be greedy!

I'll personal message you my mobile number - though be warned I often don't have it charged switched on!
You'll soon be starting your next tx  I'm sure whether its steroids, heparin, ivf etc etc. I know how you feel as far as feeling abit left out- i felt like that last time you guys met up but of course its hard to deal with the conflicting emotions of falied cycles and mc. hang in there- you're doing as much as you can to get to where you want to be and have confidence that miracles can and do happen! Listen to me who's usually woe is me!

How's everyone else today?

Jambo, lynn, mrs w and ozzie-hope thats everyone- you should have seen the size of the stickie toffee puddings and brownies these guys put away on frid night, hee hee.I;m just jealous   

love lorna x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Was nice to catch up with everyone on Friday. Sorry I had to dash off DH had to be home in time to take his tablets so no time to wait. What time did you get off?  I was so tired when I got in, must have been eating that huge sticky toffee pudding that did it  

Got to go need to get changed and get to  Dunbar by 5 for dinner at mums.

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine what a fab day.  DH and I had a lovely stroll down by the Union canal in Ratho (ss's @their Mums so it was a nice break for me, it was very romantic   I love this time of year when everthing starts to come to life again.    saw some bunnies Twiggy     

Twiggy - hope the jabbing is still going well and  for Monday, thanks so much for organising the night it went very well and was fab to catch up with everyone.  You seemed really tired by the end, me too!! not used to going out any more  - hope your DH pampered you when you got home  

Camsmum & Jane  you both looked fab and smiling from ear to ear     

Silver - I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time of it - I hadn't realized how much you have been through, I truly hope if you go ahead in London that it proves successful - I have heard fantastic comments about this clinic  

Moonchild - You seem very focused  , I reckon your doing all you can and praying (well wishing - atheist!) for you positive end result - Go girl!   

LW - Jabbing Mon - yeeehaaa keep us posted sweetie.    You are such fun!!  Did you enjoy your day in Perth??

Jambo - well your team did well today ...........................      Did you celebrate??  3-0!!! will you be in the Champions League? looks like the gers are out then  

Ozzie how did it go with the il's??  missed you, jambo, Lynn & Mrs W sorry if I've missed anyone  


Take Care All - off to watch some TV then bed 

Luv Yoda   XX


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
How are you all?
Lynn so sorry the treatment didn't work. I hope you are doing ok.
We are just back from our holiday and I had a lovely relaxing time. We were in Spain and the weather was mixed, but we had a few beautiful days (27+) so we were able to go swimming in the sea. I had my period while we were away and it was my longest cycle ever I think, 29 days!! I phone in with my next period and that should be in a couple of weeks, but my cycle in the last 3 months has been, 22, 24 and 29 days, so not sure what to expect because my boobs are already sore and I am only on day 16.
It sounds like you all had fun on Friday, hopefully I'll make it the next time.
Not sure what stage everyone is at at the moment, but will read everything in depth later. 
Love and positive thoughts   to you all.
L
Moira x
PS. Gutted that Susan is leaving - does anyone know why? Is Judith still there? She looked after us very well last year.xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

moira- sounds lovely your holiday!You're on a count down now till you next tx then? Good luck  Susan left on frid because she wants to have a job where she can spend more time with her 6yr old daughter after school etc, so shes working permanent night shifts in a gynae ward at the ERI.

yoda- you old romantic you- strolling hand in hand with dh in the spring sunshine with baby on board- good on you!we were the same  but with dog at north berwick on the beach today. don't know about being focused- suppose I am just now( some could call it self obsessed!).So pleased for all you girls who've been successful- bet you didn't think this time last year you'd be so happy this year!

twiggy- are you going to eri tomorrow too?might see you if you're there early.good luck. 

Jane- think we were all tired- wound up about 9.30.So no need to feel guilt over sticky toffee pudding!we took a trip to dunbar today- lovely day.

nite all,
moonchild xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Well,

It sounds like you all had a great time on Friday. Not just the puddings either!

I've had a very boozy weekend. Stuart and i had a day out on Saturday doing lunch and out for drinks then yesterday had a few to celebrate out 3 nil win over Celtic. That's me off the booze til my treatment now. Did it last cycle over Christmas and new Year so this should be a doddle. Need to lose a bit of weight too so back on the healthy eating too. I think mu body will welcome the change.

Hope you all have a good Monday holiday (even if it is a bit dreary)

Take care

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls only got a couple of mins as am at work

i tried posting at 7am on sat morning but the web site was down and was busy over the weekend sorry i didnt get on.

Went to eri this morning, sorry i missed you lorna, i left about 8.20am got taken really quick today. I had 1 follie 15mm and 1 9mm, had a 12mm and 10mm on friday? so hopefully the 15mm one will grow. I have to go back on thursday for another scan to see, jhopefully get hgc then and be able to go to wales but if not will have to go back on monday so no wee break, never mind this is more important. 

was lovely meeting you all on friday, had a nice time. I will do personals at lunch time.

take care 

twiggy xxxx

p.s jambo 3-0


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Yay - well done Twiggy!   That sounds perfect. Hope you get to go to Wales, but like you say, if you don't you know the reason's a good one.

Waiting to hear from you now Moonchild . . . am keeping everything crossed you'll have good news for us too  .

Can't get used to calling everyone by their nicknames now I know the real ones - I'm terrible with names at the best of times  . The poor kids I teach could tell you that - I get their names mixed up all the time, the wee souls.

Love
Silver xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi again

jambo dh just called and said seeing we probably wont get to wales he would take me to corp hospitality at tyncastle on wed night, bless  very sweet but 100 quid each is quite expensive when we are trying to save for ivf and garden etc, will see, do you know if it is on the tv? might wait until tues night and make sure rangers beat hibs before booking it, and hope they are still available, plus wont be able to drink. Glad you had a good weekend honey and have time off to recover today, unfortunately i am at work 

jan i am bad at names aswell dont have to call me twiggy can start calling me kirsty if you like. Your appointment in london is this month isnt it? what date? hope you get on well, good luck  

lorna how did you go this morning? I have to call for blood results after lunch as they said would have more of a clue if it would be this week or next. I have had stabbing pains in the sides and brown discharge like old blood which is quite worrying (sorry tmi) let us know how you get on. Where did you go in dunbar? it was a lovely day, let me know if you find any plots of land 

hi moira glad you had a good holiday i am sure the sun etc will have helped  sorry you missed friday night but i am sure we will make another meet soon.

jo your welcome honey i should have thought about it more and booked a table wasnt expecting it to be so busy. I am constantly tired at moment but i was fine, you have an excuse to be tired i dont. I did alot of bat surveys along the canal at ratho for my dissertation at uni, its a lovely spot, very romantic. DH was sleeping when i got home  he is shattered with all these long hours aswell.  

jane was nice meeting again, dont worry about having to go, glad you enjoyed it. 

ok have to run ozzie, camsmum, little wolf, lynn and anyone i have missed hope you are well.

speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Afternoon girls- 
well busy reading this  and burnt my healthy soup  . Rescued what wasn;t stuck on the bottom but now has eau de cinder running through it.  I don't have so much energy that I can be bothered to drag my carcass round the corner to get more veg.I tried to be healthy!

Kirsty( I'm getting confused with names too now- call me lorna if you like)- sounds like things are progressing- funny how one was smaller than last time- just goes to prove my theory that scans and drs are not that accurate so don't worry. Come on the follies You are so lucky you were there early- we arrived at 8.50 and didn't get seen till 9.50 as it was heaving.Everyone wanted scans today as they were off work and apparently they're short staffed tomorrow. Hope you get the go ahead on thurs, if not see you next monday!I only stopped spotting yesterday- day 14 of af and apparently still have some tiny amounts of breakthrough showing on the scan- are you just on stims not on any d/r?
we just drove around Dunbar getting a feel for it and stopped at the harbour and John Muir Park as we'd been for a long walk at North Berwick.Hope you get to Wales.

Jan- well so much for worrying I might be over stimulating- there is not a lot happening down there. I seem to have  fewer antrals/follies than before i started stims! I was only on day 4 so they weren't  concerned.Only one measurable follie at 6mm the rest were too small and she just picked the number 4 out the air- we could see more dots than that. Also my bloods showed my oestrogen was very low( maybe why I'm still having such horrible headaches?) so they've increased my dose from 150iu gonal-f to 225iu which apparently is the normal dose. Think they were being cautious as they've not stimmed me before.I think they maybe have over d/r me when they doubled the dose- is that possible?

So suppose neither good news nor bad news but felt a bit anxious that I have to wait a whole 7 days to find out if I'm going to respond well or not.They can't win can they? 

Jambo- sound slike a great weekend and a perfect excuse for a drink. Get on that wagon now girl! When are you due to start again?

Hi everyone else- whats happening?
love loonchild xx ( that was a typo actually but funny as feel like a loon!)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi lorna

I am always burning stuff always try to be healthy but fail. I am a bit crampy and a bit of discharge, must have lost a follie as had one on each side on friday and both on left today? I called up for blood results at lunchtime and she said not much happening (levels were only in the hundreds? not sure what that means) so she reakons will be next week or after, i have to go back thursday for another scan and bloods anyway but think we will just cancel wales now, never miond this is more important anyway, dh says he doesnt mind, i told him to go but he said i might need him here (my resident sperm donor)  so have you not to go back till monday then? I might see you there, i always get there by 20 to 8 as hate waiting about for ages and is always really busy after that, also makes sure i get to work by 9ish. Hope your follies grow aswell honey, did you like dunbar? i am up at the new estates just outside dunbar (towards the A1).

hi to everyone else have to run, boss is cracking the whip 

twiggy (kirsty) xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi kirsty,
Its probably good to have only 2 follies isn't it if you're going for natural conception in terms of multiples- didn't someone say here they were cancelled when they had 3- Silver or LW? Sounds like we both have lowish oestrogen- though yours is prob fine for naturalish cycle? It increases the more more mature the follie gets or vice versa- been reading Zita West again! 20 to 8? Probably not see you at that time! What time do they open for business then?
Liked Dunbar, and saw the new houses nearer the A1- some of them anyway- didn't realise there were so many. Looked lovely though. Certainly get more for your money than Edin .But don't think its the best location for us as all our rellies are in the west and it would be an extra hours travel time for the aged parents etc... 

lorna xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi again,
Just back from walking the mad collie. Have had my nose in reports all afternoon so it was good to get out and get some fresh air!

Jambo - I'm so jealous of your boozy weekend. I worked out today that it's been six months since I had any alcohol (because of the Metformin) and I definitely miss it. If I want to give up the Met I need to lose the stone and a half - and huge chocolate brownies like the one I ate on Friday night aren't going to help that. You did well to stay off the booze over Xmas and New Year - I found that time really tough  .

Kirsty - one follie on each side sounds ideal. I always felt better when there was one each side as I reckoned it upped my chances. I imagined all DH's swimmers going off down the wrong tube and the egg all on its own in the other - daft, but there you are. And Lorna's right - it was me that got cancelled for having 3 follies (twice  ). It's really hard not to laugh when they talk to you seriously about the risks of multiple pg when you've been trying without success for so long, but then triplets doesn't appeal at all!

Lorna - well, I'm glad there's nothing unusual happening in there! Better a gentle start than end up risking OHSS and a cancellation - if the initial dose recruits too many eggs then they can't shove them back in again  . Your dose sounds reasonably low (yeah - they do like to start you on the low side on your first go as it's such an unknown quantity) so you've got room to up the dose. So when do you go back? When you said in your post about waiting a whole 7 days, does that mean you're not back there again for a week? Surely not that long?

You two got me looking on the ESPC website again, with all your talk of plots and houses!! I've been wanting to move for a couple of years (we've had dry-rot and leaks and a new roof - all fixed now, but I'm scunnered with the place after all that work!). Only problem is that with all the tests/treatment we need to hang on to the pennies just now and I doubt we'd be able afford what we want anyway - always the same story with Edinburgh! 

Ah well - best get back to ther reports  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Jan,

you don't look like you need to lose a stone and a half, but I'm sure you'll do what they recommend no bother as you've been through so much already in your journey.Easier said than done though but you'll do it and hopefully the metformin is helping.the odd chocolate brownie never did anyone any harm- food dr says be good 80% of the time and have what you want the other 20%.Not sure I get the balance right- only after I've just been shopping!

No they don't want me in till next mon- trying to torture me.My minds whirling with well I'll be on day 12 by then what if the dose still hasn't been enough- how long can they kkep you on stimms before cancelling tx
Anyone know? Found I can be more positive thinking about my one follie thats doing well.I know its not enough but it  might be the one.

Until I started tx I was an espc junkie- thinking of moving took my mind off waiting for tx for at least 2 yrs.Really wanted to stay in the house at Upper Largo we did up but it wasn't to be.I miss my plum trees and sea views.  Everything seems to go on hold for tx doesn't it girls? We don't want to move too far from the clinic and want to move but not increase stress during tx bla bla bla and of course the cost is a consideration when you don't know how many tx you may have to pay for. Edinburgh prices went up 20% again last yr despite the threatened slow down...I know what you mean Jan. we joined plotsearch on the buildstore website which keeps you updated on plots advertised on various places...and get sent quite a lot of emails about plots from s1homes.com.

Jambo I can't tell you how much i fancy a drink tonight!I've been off it for about 3 yrs give or take the odd sip mainly because i couldn't drink when I had the ME and also because always ttc,but strangely really fancied it since starting tx!Wierd.

love lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lorna i know i really wanted a glass of wine on sunday, went to my aunts for dinner and my brother and his girlfriend were there and everyone was feeling her bump and asking about preg and she is getting a 4 d scan soon   was feeling tearful anyway and that just made me worse   have you been feeling tearful? is it a symptom of stims or is it just me being me . I think i do 80% bad and 20% good  I thought they would have had you in at end of week to check you esp when up dose? even i am going back on thurs, maybe you should ask for another scan?

i know i do and dont want to move like my house but think i would only move now if i could build my own or find a new build i really like, cant be bothered getting a second hand one, i am unlucky and always get them handed over dirty. I must join these websites, any good?

jan ran out of time on break will come back in 1/2 hour for a personal 

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok am back

jan both follies are on the left now, did have 1 each side on friday but one on right hand dissapeared over the weekend  never mind it only takes one. I can imagine my dh swimmers getting lost and going the wrong way aswell, he would get lost in the back garden  so can imagine swimmers being the same. I was cancelled when had 3 follies once on clomid aswell but we tried anyway and obviously didnt work. Bugger not trying you would think it would increase the chances of getting one and whats the likelihood of all 3 implanting (none). 2 would be fab but as long as have 1 would be happy. You dont need to loose a stone and a half surely? you looked fine, doctors  they should take a look in the mirror 

ok have to run again have had to long for my lunch.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi 

hope everbody is well, all these names i dont know who's who & who's where any more, bare with me i'll catch up eventually.

i'm did a bad thing & had a few drinks at the weekend (well 5). i was at dundee @ my parents caravan after the football & after that result i really need a drink. been drink loads of water since !!!!

jambo hope you win on wednesday because i dont think we can do you's a favour today.

little wolf & moonchild where are you with your treatment ? what stim day?

twiggy what time are you at the eri on thursday? i'm there at 8.20am

spent monday holiday with my nieces 3 years & 7 months, i love spending time with them but i cant wait for it to be me     

better get back to work

speak soon

ozzie (donna )


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

well been bubbling on and off since I woke up at 7.30 this morning, so kirsty- its not just you.Think its partly the stims and for me the buserelin and partly because the stakes are upped when you're actively going through tx. The more I thought about them leaving me till day 12 stimms with no guarentee that I'll be responding in the meantime the more panicky I got.So i phoned first thing this morning and cried down the phone to poor Ciara who said I'm now on the optimal dose of 225iu gonal f and they wouldn't increase it more than that anyway( why do the pens go up to 450iu?) but if I'm slow they can stim for up to 21 days.She offered to have me back on frid for reassurance scan and I gratefully said yes.She did say not to expect too much to have happened by frid as nothing had happened in the 1st 4 days?! I'm just so worried that I don't respond and get cancelled having come so far- but they didn;'t seem overly concerned. Just me going batty.

Can't seem to lift myself today at all- going for acupuncture later - might help to get out. I'm trying to eat enough protein, drink 2lt water etc and taking the supplements zita suggests so cant really do anymore. Even walking around with hot wheatbag strapped to my lower tum- nice look of pregnancy when it doesn't turn into a reverse bum bag.

Hi jan- lucky you're working today of I might have been blubbing down the phone to you.You may want to change mobile numbers!

Hi ozzie- cut yourself some slack for the drinks- won't do you any harm in the long run.If it helped you relax then good- what stage of waiting are you at? I d/r for 3 wks and am on day 6 stims.

Kirsty -the s1homes site - you can set up notifications for plots by email for free but usually eithe rnot where you want to live or too expensive  but good to keep an eye open. The buildstore one we paid for life membership through the  development business but was maybe £40(?)can't remember- can join annually too. There are some come up that we've looked at.Self build( with a contractor doing the hard bit!) is great.Stressful for 12-16 wks then you get to move in to a house of your own design.Very satisfying and still a good way to make some money when you sell it on. You get it VAT free for a start so thats 17.5% saved already.Jan you guys should do it too one day.

hi everyone else- off to inflict myself on the tv.
love lorna xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi everyone, very chatty again on here today which is great!

Ozzie- you deserve those few drinks honey, don't beat yourself up over it, it wont make any difference to the treatment I'm sure. what stage are you at now? bet your nieces are fab!

Lorna-    it's such a stressfull time for you , you need to allow your hormones to get the better of you sometimes and have a good old cry, don't fel bad about it. everyone just expects you to cope and get on with things these days but i really think you need to go with your feelings once in a while or we would all be completely crazy! hope your scan goes well on friday and there are lots of juicy looking folllies there for you. 

twiggy- sorry you are going to miss your trip to wales but it could all be well worth it in the end! fingers crossed all goes well this week. how strange about your dissapearing follicle! am sending you a big cyber hug for having to put up with brothers girlfriends bump on sunday. it is really difficult especialyy when you are all hormonal from treatment anyway. 

yoda and jane- was great to see you both on friday and compare bumps. Yoda there is no way you have put on two stone you looked fab! will need to have a longer chat with you next time to see how you've been doing 

Jane- I was going to go to musselburgh tonight to the aquanatal but i was awake most of the night and really just want to go to sleep now.....what a waste of a razor, i even shaved my legs this morning for it!!! There are two people at my nct class who go on a tuesday too, lynne and jillian, lynne definately knows you so say hi to her from me if you go tonight!

hi to everyone else, jan (I ALWAYS burn soup, i am rubbish at it!), moira, mrs w, little wolf and more!

camsmum


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

still busy but am off tomorrow, yeh, not sure if we are going to go to footie tomorrow night, jambo will you be there? if i go will have to go to the corporate bit as is sold out. 

tracey (camsmum) thanks for hug honey, i dont mind anyone else being preg, think it is just to close and with parents going to be grandparents for the first time and getting all excited makes me worse. I hope it is worth it, am really tired anyway so will try and relax a wee bit at the weekend.

lorna (moonchild) glad its not just me honey, glad you got a scan for friday it will put your mind at rest, if you are on the highest dose you would think they would keep an eye on you anyway? Is acupuncture good? i thought about trying it. I have zita west book just not had much time to read it yet, must try, i am still bleeding a bit today which cant be normal, keep panicking aswell thinking its never going to work, am totally screwed up . I will have a look at the websites but would like a plot in dunbar or close as all my family down there and quite like it. 

hi donna (ozzie) its easier for the meet if we get used to real names as it takes ages trying to remember who is who. Hope you win tonight honey, should be on sky, setanta is a pain . What stage are you at now? dont worry about having drinks, i almost caved on sunday but managed to stick to the water. I might see you thursday as am going in for 8am again, get there early to get taken quick and get back to work. Do you have an actual appointment time, would be nice to catch you if you are there. 

better get back to work, speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

So sorry you are having a difficult day.    As I said before you are doing everything possible.  It sounds as if they aren't too worried and fingers crossed all will be well on Friday.  I was on the lowest dose of everything due to my weight, age etc and chance of ohss my bloods came back over the max but still things were ok - thank goodness!.  I panicked when my bloods were over but Ciara again didn't sound worried.  So what I am trying to say is she would have you in sooner or sound concerned if things weren't going down the right route, I suppose she's seen this so much and knows all the ins and outs.  They are probably reluctant to put you on any more drugs in case of OHSS as this would be hard to cope with & in some circumstances you can be hospitalised.

I was stimming for 19 days.  

I know its easier said than done but try not to worry.  Have something to cheer you up Strawberries and Hagen Daz Strawberry Cheesecake Ice Cream works for me whilst watching my soaps.  Oh and maybe even some jelly.      Do something for YOU treat yourself to bring your spirits back up.  Could be  candles and hubby - something which makes you happy.  You too Twiggy!!!!  I know what its like DH sometimes dont understand but we must remember they are male!! they will never understand us females 

Tomorrow will be a better day   & Friday even better 

Take Care  XX

Silver day off today

Camsmum not joking 2 st. must be in my legs then


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

All you house hunters. My FIL is a builder so its always something we've wanted to do (he built my SIL's house) but never had the money plus it would likely take him around a year to do it and where would we live in the mean time - I certainly wouldnt do what my SIL did and move in with M & FIL!

Lorna tx is so stressful   I was very slow to respond to stims too you will get there eventually and slow and steady is better because if you get loads really fast then they wont be good quality.

Tracey Im useless with names so I probably have seen your friends at aquanatal. Hope you can make it next week. Did you get your new car. Did you cry when you sent your wee tt off?

Kirsty   your hormones will be all mixed up with the stims and it is stressful and having to get up early for scans doesnt help.

Got to go DH just shouted dinner is ready

Jane
xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Just in from work, and delivering a computer to a sick friend so she can do her reports (she said thank you, the mad woman!) and seeing my mum who's now back from Albania.

Lorna - sending you big  ! I so sympathise with you and Kirsty and the hormones - and the stress! It's just such a lot to deal with, especially on the first go when it's all unknow aswell. Ciara will keep you straight - she's a star. I freaked out when it looked like I was over-responding and heading for cancellation and she was very reassuring - and absolutely right too. Don't worry about phoning me - honestly! I can always call back when the kids leave at 2.45. I remember my own go last year so well and you can feel so alone with it all - but you're not  !

Thanks for the nice comments about the stone and a half, girls  . It's all on the top half - it's the insulin resistance that causes that (and the chocolate brownies  ) - the bottom half is pretty much OK. Finding a swimming costume that fits is hell - if it fits the top half, it's hanging off my bum like a potato-sack (what an image!). But the weight has to go, or I'll be stuck with the Metformin and the chance of the IR interfering with getting/staying pg.

I reckon we should all find a plot together and build a little IVF commune!   With a couple of architects and a builder we'd be well away! I think it'd be great for us girls, not sure if the DHs would be so keen tho'  !

Hi Donna - don't feel bad about the drinks - you can write them off by telling yourself you were having one each for those of us who can't drink just now!

Hi to Yoda and Camsum - you pg girls sound like you're fitter than the rest of us put together.

Kat - where are you? How's things?

Must go just now - DH cooked tonight and dinner was ready 10 minutes ago. I'm getting nasty looks as I type away here  !

Lorna - hang on in there and stay in touch. Sadly I can't check this board at work - our system is so secure because of the kids and some of the words we use on here would get me banned for life  . Do text tho', or call and I can call back. And don't worry about calling the clinic - Ciara, especially, is great at putting things straight when you need it. Like Yoda says, she's been doing this a while and knows her stuff and it's VERY unusual to have a cycle cancelled.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick note - on day 2 down regging and feel totally tired and moody ... poor DH ... but he does make it easy for me to B*tch about!!!     (teehee ... got censored here ... )

Had a fab night out with you girls... what a laugh! Thanks to Jo and her DH again for the lift home! 

Currently trying to crack the "Da Vinci Code" thingy on Google .... have problems today with it...  

Sorry for not being talkative ... watching CSI now and then head to bed.

Night night!!

Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Moonchild, I was a late starter with the stimming drugs and after 8 days only had 1 follie. They told me to prepare for the treatment to be cancelled, but something happened over the weekend and by the Monday morning I had 6 follies, all of which contained eggs. I say Dr Raja a few weeks ago and he said it is the quality, not the quantity, which I was quite pleased about. I was also on the highest dose of gonal-f and was stimming for 15 days.
Twiggy, I love my acupuncturist and have found it really helpful. It's not for everyone, but I like it cos it is me time and I really relax. I go fortnightly, but will increase that once I started stimming.
I am just waiting for AF and should hopefully get going in the next few weeks. Will keep you all posted with progress. 
Love to you all.
Moira xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

just a wee quick as im at work.

lorna i had to stim for 20 or21 days, really slow to start but blossomed in the last week so dont worry to much.

kirsty i have been told to come down at 8.20 but will probably go down early so hopefully see you there.


donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

donna will prob see you in morning then, i am always there before 8 so may be in when you come in but i will pop my head round the waiting room when i come out if dont catch you before. Good luck if i miss you honey 

moira i may try acupuncture i think they do it at the homeopathic guy at york place i go to. I get reflexology once a month which is relaxing. When are you starting stimming?


jan i am all top half as well, out of proportion, i am a 10/12 on the top and a 6 on the bottom can never get underwear, swimming cos or trousers to fit me properly  is a pain isnt it. I think thats a great idea about a big plot, dh's would get used to it and wouold save them money  

kat hope you are feeling better honey and dont have to down reg to long 

sharon thanks for the hug honey, hows bear, kicking away?

jo i agree you def dont look like you have put on 2 stone! awww dh just brought me a bit of toast in bed, bless  we are off today 

lorna, tracey hi ladies

jambo you going tonight?

well got up at 6.30am to do my injection, dont know what i did wrong this morning but was quite sore and came out in a big lump and drew blood which doesnt usually, is still nipping and lumpy? maybe i did it to close to the other ones, i will try the other side of stomach tomorrow.

speak soon

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

jane1604 said:


> Got to go DH just shouted dinner is ready
> 
> Jane
> xx


How lucky are you and Twiggy my DH needs a good kick up the behind!!

Went to see Little Britain at SECC last night with DH and SS's it was fantastic. "computer says no" was really good and the only Gay in the village. He did a gay disco dance in his tight suit was soooo funny.

Twiggy Lorna - thinking of you hope you have better days today - the sun is shining.

LW - take it easy - hope the jabbing is going ok.

Camsmum/Jane Aquanatal sounds fun

Twiggy/Silver - I'll have some of your top heavy. I'm the opposite pre pregnancy 6 on top!! 8 waist and big hips!!  never mind DH said he may buy me a boob job after pregnancy - Yeehaa!! I think I may need it!!

Take Care Luv Joe XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Dont worry about the bruise and blood.  I did this once too - nurse said it will just be a small blood vessell you cant really avoid this its just pot luck.  Next one will be fine try the other side sweetie

Love Joe   
XX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning girls,
thanks so much for the notes of encouragement and the hugs-seems like I'm prob panicking for nothing as several of you were slow responders and some of you now preg!If only they took a bit more time with you to explain that at the hossie, they'd have less hormonal women crying down the phone to them. 

Joe- Little britain sounds great- could do with a good laugh.He's just obscene in his little gay suits isn't he  Hope you covered baby's ears at the rude bits 

Kirsty- good luck with your scan tomorrow! great you have a day off- toast in bed  what a good boy!Mine's making me a boiled egg for protein just now... I find there can be quite a difference in inj depending on which bit I jab. Rubbing the area hard before and after helps get the blood flowing and stops the after sting but I always get a big red lump from the buserelin and often hit a capillary- which always leads to a bruise.Of course yesterday on my increased dose of stims did it not start to spew back out just to make me feel better!  My acupuncture-Napiers Stockbridge- was soooo painful in my legs yesterday I can't tell you-it was like having really bad toothche in both your shins at once- apparently is good sign?!Could do without.Does your reflexologist know to avoid certain areas while you're stimming- I think its pituitary etc- don't want to balance hormones when you're trying to increase them!

Twiggy silver and Joe- maybe we should get together to buy swimwear and swap the sizes as I'm bottom heavy( well actually all over a bit heavy just now but we won't go there!)  I love it when magazines ahve articles on what suits your shape as I have about 4 problems and the advice is contradictory!

kat-how's the d/r going? Are you on buserelin? Let us know when/if you need an AF dance! Lots of water now!

moira- bring on AF and lets get you started!!Join the hormonal hell! 

silver- good idea- we'll all buy a big plot and build houses so we've baby sitters nearby and we can call the street something like Hormone Highway any other ideas? you're pal is mad working if shes sick 

Off to Hopetoun Garden centre for lunch= a favourite spot of mine and then going visiting.Plan b- keep myself occupied! Have a good day girls and enjoy the footie those of you who're going

Sorry yoda, camsmum and jane- dh pushing me out the door run out of time- thanks for your positve stories though....haagen daz- hmmmm

love lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Well, I've only scanned everone's messages (lots of them and at work) but the good news I'm off the booze so won't be tempting you all with my lush stories!

I'm going to the game tonight and sit opposite the corporate seats so will be thinking of you Twiggy

Take care

Jambo


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Right - I'm apologising in advance for what is going to be rant! 

I found out this morning that my apts down south have been taken off my family days, not given as normal paid leave, and now I've run out of family days any days from now on will be unpaid leave!! I called personnel at lunchtime - turns out there's no provision for this that they know of and I've now got to write in and "appeal" my case. If I was only having apts here, I'd be covered, but because I've had to go south for some of my tests/treatments and I'm not actually _in the apt_ for all the time I'm not working, the time off doesn't count as a hospital apt. It's not like I can take it as holiday, or flexi time either, because of the job. So we get it on both sides - I'll have to pay for all my treatment AND I won't get any paid time off for apts. My boss was actually really nice when I spoke to him later and was totally supportive of me just getting my GP to sign me off for the actual treatment, but he's got no power over the rest of the stuff. So soon after the news about not getting any NHS IVF cycles, I just felt miserable. And I'd managed to leave my phone at home so couldn't call DH for sympathy - and there's _nowhere_ to make a private call at work ! Course - had to put a big smile on my face and go in and teach the class despite wanting to go and cry in the corner . Poor kids - don't think they got best value today .

Has anybody else had any experience of this kind of stuff and have any idea what kind of things I should say in my letter?

Kat - good to hear from you - was starting to wonder why you'd gone quiet! I'm a big CSI fan too - which/who is your favourite? I reckon I've missed my vocation - I'd LOVE to be a detective (not a CSI, I reckon - the real job strikes me as mindblowingly boring - sifting through bin bags of shredded documents and trying to put them back together etc). Sorry you're feeling tired and moody - clearly more chocolate brownie is required!

Kirsty - unbelievable as this sounds (to me especially!!) I could actually almost share bikini bits with you. I could take your twelve bottoms off you, but my size 18 top would go round you twice  Those jabs sound painful! I can't remember whether you can or can't use an ice-pack beforehand - if you can, that might help to numb things (not much use, am I?). So where are we looking for this plot then?

Jo - I couldn't share any bits of bikini with your sylph-like self - unless you had any spare maternity ones going . You never know - you might end up with more boobs after pg. It seems to vary - I've seen friends go both ways (mind you, some of them might have had boob jobs . . hmmm).

Lorna - glad to see you sounding more cheerful today. Hope the lunch and gardens were nice. I'm seeing the nurtitionist at Napiers - remotely from Spain where she's doing a detox retreat for some folk . She was encouraging me to see the accupuncturist - do you think it's helping at all? I saw one before but didn't feel much except pain! As for the plot - we could build a whole estate and have Clomid Close, Menopur Mews, Needles Nook . . . I like the idea of the built-in babysitters. When I spend time with my friend's kids I sometimes wonder if timeshare kids is the way to go  .

Jambo - I'm sorry your off the booze. We're all going to have to find someone else to have a drink for us . Hope the game is good - won't say more than that, as I don't want to take sides and start a board footy-war .

Off to update dh on my day now I've located the mobile!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

jane (jambo) yeh champions league her we come  didnt go last night decided it was to much money to pay out when trying to save for ivf and do garden etc. Hope you enjoyed the game honey

jan sorry honey work can be a real pain sometimes, can you get the doctor to sign you off for the time you have to go to london? start crying and say you have stress that seems to work for alot of people  hope you get it sorted and can rant to us anytime. Jab this morning wasnt as bad, thanks for advise. We could buy a plot on the moon so we wouldnt have to see any preg ladies the infertility friends close 

lorna glad you are feeling more positive good luck for scan tomorrow

donna was nice seeing you this morning hope all went well? let us know how you got on.

jo get your dh told honey, especially in your condition  i did inj on other side today and wasnt as bad

ok got to run been to long on net

this morning was not great nothing happening dont know where follies i had went so they have increased the dose and i have to go back on monday  i am also bleeding and he said due to lining i may need a d and c , that was until i told him i had one last month  wish they would read your notes. Anyway he said dont worry about the bleeding causing us to cancel as lining is still thick, fingers crossed it doesnt get any heavier and come away. ok really got to go.

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

started stim injections today & only 1 small cyst 16mm.

kirsty was good to see you too

better get back to work do personals later.

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls!
How are you all today- what happened to the forecast heat wave? 

Ozzie- yippee- another fellow stimmer!! You may well catch me up at this rate! Bring it on- lots of protein and water and hot water bottles now for you!  

kirsty-sorry your scan wasn't great hon. Where have the follies gone?  were you scanned by the same person on the same machine? makes me mad when they don't take time to read your notes   Hope the increased dose helps- may hekp you stop bleeding- could it be breakthrough bleeding like you can get on d/r drugs? do they test your oestrogen? Chin up hon it could all change over the weekend.Fingers crossed  

jan-what a load of big pants! No wonder you're feeling bad . Its ridiculous that you're being discriminated against for a medical reason.Flag up the discriminatory card in the letter- it might help.Take advice from your union rep? Infertility is a recognised medical problem and you having to go to London should be treated the same as anyone having  tx for anything else who has to travel between hospitals.If you had a broken leg you would be getting loads of sympathy and time off to see orthopedic surgeons.I would get your dr to sign you off when  you have to go- sometimes you get caught out by being up front with work. Tell them you have to be at the hospital for a procedure or something and can't come in all day instead of telling the, you're going to London? if you feel comfortable with that. You can sign youself off self certified sick and tick the consult my dr for a reason and he doesn't have to tell them exactly.Or get signed off with stress. I've always been too honest with work and it always came back to haunt me- wish i'd kept some things more private.
Hope you're feeling brighter today- sorry if you mobile disturbed you earlier- i was fumbling about with my charger in the car and read your tx from yesterday? and accidentally pressed dial.Was driving not that I didn't want to talk!

Loved your clomid close etc  

Hi everyone else! how goes it?

love moonchild xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all!

Have been through the full run of emotions since yesterday afternoon but landed on "very angry"    this morning when I remembered that all the apts in London to date were for miscarriage-related stuff and that I was referred there by my GP and that they did tests that I couldn't have had anywhere else and diagnosed me with something medical (the insulin resistance) for which I'm receiving treatment!! Now, while I know some folk think of infertility treatment as a "lifestyle choice"   not even they could view treatment to prevent miscarriage that way . . .could they?   Called personnel again, spoke to my boss and the four days that went wrongly as family leave are now going down as preventative medical treatment and I now have family days left for the IVF apt next week. However, I'll be writing and appealing that too - there's no policy on it, and they need one and I certainly don't want to leave it to them to cook one up without any input from those that know. So I'll be in touch with my union and with the Infertility Network UK to see what their advice is.  

Jambo -you must be one happy lady today! Did you manage to stick to the no booze plan or did you have a wee sniff to celebrate (who could blame you after all!)  !

Kirsty - I'm really sorry things weren't looking better this morning  . The waiting and not knowing is miserable and then when they fail to read your notes too . . . Were they helpful on why you were bleeding? I hope everything will look more cheery on Monday. Yeah - the moon's a good idea! Wouldn't want to go to Mars as we'd be plagued by small green pregnant Martians probably  . There's definitely a hierarchy of pg ladies, isn't there! I'm really happy for the ladies who've been through the bad stuff that we have, but the ones who get pg when they so much as look at a bloke and then sail through pg without a worry - I just can't bear it!

Donna - loads of luck with the stims - hope you get some good follies going.

Lorna - I did wonder if it was a misdiall, cos I knew you didn't have an apt or anything (oh, and I'm always doing that too - or hitting the wrong hot key and phoning my mum when I meant to phone dh  ). I'm confused about your weather tho', cos it's been really warm where I was. It's kind of muggy weather - not clear blue skies or  but definitely warm. But then Edinburgh's famous for its localised weather. We've had folk snowed in in Buckstone when there's nothing but slush where I am  . Good luck for tomorrow!!  

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just popping in quickly just finished Yoga and starving  - AGAIN    not allowed to eat before it .Going to settle down to some home made chilli and white rice  yummy

- Lorna is your scan 2morrow just wanted to wish you luck and hope your mind is put to rest   keep positive babe.

Twiggy/LW hope the jabbing is going well.   

Ozzie wey hey you got started    I bet your really excited.

Silver - hope your feeling a bit better today  

Sorry - must go or I'll eat my hand     

Luv YodaXX

Good Luck luvlies   thinking of you all FF XX


----------



## mo131068 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi girls,

I'm just reading through the posts, i went to the royal too for my ivf and had a wee boy last May after our 3rd go. This board is new as when i was going through ivf it was not here, nice knowing people close are on FF.

I read Susan is leaving the royal infirmary where is she going? i loved her too she was lovely, i also liked Christine she is really nice too.

Good luck to all you girls and hope one day you have your babies too.

Luv Mo101368


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jan, that's a nasty thing ... hope you get a really good letter going to your work!!! They really should have a policy in place, specially with the number of couples for fertility treatment on the increase as it seems!!  As for CSI - well, I actually like all 3 of them, but if I'd have to pick one it would be the original (Las Vegas) ... just like Grissom ..  Also started to watch Cold Case again after catching one (dubbed) episode in Germany over Easter.... 

Moira - keeping my fingers crossed that you'll catch up with me soon - you're doing IVF, or is it ICSI?

Mo - hello! Glad to hear of another positive result with ERI!  

Joe - same here ... was starving after gym and had to restrain myself for food (we went to Sportsters for the meeting to see where we go from here with the Wolves)... did order a deli salad and potato skins with bacon & cheese (only 2 skins, shared with DH so 1 each... think that was good, wasn't it?  ). 

Ozzie - get on stimming girl!!  I won't catch up now - my pre-stims scan is 18/5 .... should be fully DR by then - it took me only 2 weeks in November, this time it's 2.5 they have planned for  me.... 

Kirsty - I had a bruise from my first injection on Monday ... think I have tweaked something there, but all others are fine ... just don't like the thought of having the alarm going off the weekend at 7 or 7:30 to do the injection... just have to fall back into bed afterwwards for 2 more hours! 

Lorna - weather was muggy here today - even when we left Sportsters at 10pm .... was expecting thunderstorm actually!!!   
And yes, I am on burserelin .... it's doing ok, apart from tiredness and being a but grumpy ... As for the AF dance - don't seem to need one really ... the nurse (what was her name again....>!) told me that I may have AF turning up but may not ... usually it would be around Saturday this week... we'll see. 

Jane/Camsmum - hope your little ones are behaving ok.

I am totally knackered after long day (work, gym, 2 hour meeting!!) and my eyes are nearly closed shut!  Off to bed in a mo.

Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

just a quick question while nobody at work is looking !!!!

went to mix my menpour this morning 225 dose & everytime i took the liquid out & put it into the powder the mixed solution went straight back into the syringe without me doing anything (apart from taking my finger of the plunger) i presume this was because of air, im i doing something wrong or does this usually happen ?? i've always had the pre filled pens before.


donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Ozzie

It's because it's a vacum inside the ampule. If you got all the liquid back out ( and it had mixed) then fantastic. Hope you're feeling okay on the injections.

Silver, yes i did manage to stay off the booze. thanks for asking. Think I was the first to go home mind...

What have folk got planned for the weekend?

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi chicks

jane (jambo) didnt make it as thought was to expensive but i bet atmosphere was brill.

donna yeh stimming you will def get there before me i think, lots of stimming buds on here, is good

kat does seem to make you tired doesnt it, never mind not long now.

mo congrats hon gives us all hope

i have to run back for rest of personals later

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello on a beautiful sunny day which matches my mood for a change recently!! 

Hope you're all able to enjoy some sunshine at least today.Well you can tell scan went well this morning.Met Dr raj who was very nice and actually explained stuff and introduced himself and made sure i was decent while on dildocam. We like him. Anyway cut to the chase- 11 plus follies biggest 14.6 mm and lining already over 10mm- not bad in 4 days of higher stims. So being happy today till the next hurdle- scan mon. looks likely Ec will be end next week. How much am i bricking it for that.   on how it went for you guys?

Jan- so pleased you're taking positive action at work- that was along the lines that i was trying to say yesterday( badly!) Its not your fault the only specialist is down south etc and they were being definitely discriminatory- appalling when you're dealing with miscarriages. Keep pushing them for proper time off next week else throw a sickie. Big clap for you!Hope your day gets better.   Know what you mean about the hierarchy or pregnancies- ecstatic for people who've had problems, very pleased for close friends and really not so for colleagues etc. What about the 63 yr old on the news? haven't read the whole story but hard not to judge her negatively- sounds abit selfish to me- hasn't she got grown up children? What about all the things her child will have to face without parents or with elderly parents to look after... Maybe you all disagree.

twiggy- try and have a relaxing w/e if poss( easier said than done when you're anxious) Everything crossed for mon for you.HAve a good time in sunny Dunbar   

LW- take it easy babes!You are a busy bee  your body does need lots of energy to shut down- amazed you can do as much as you are- i 've been wiped out but suppose I'm coming from a background of fatigue!  think you were very restrained in Sportsters! One skin?Impressive control- come on did you sneak one while DH went to toilet? 

Joe- did you do yoga pre pregnancy? think it would be great for pregnancy.good on you. keep those blood sugars up! 

ozzie- hope you've solved the problem of vacuum in ampoule?  

jambo- another one showing great restraint! at least you'll have had loads of feel good hormones buzzing round from the result!  What are u up to?

mo -lovely to hear a positve story.pop in anytime. 

I'm taking it easy tomorrow but going out for virgin cocktails tonight with DH.Any suggestions on where to go in town? Sunday- having a dry run with friends wedding dress and make up etc and my outfit( witness at registry office).Think I'm going to be under dressed as shes settled on a full length gold bridal outfit much to my surprise as she doesn't 'do' skirts at all.its on 17th june so hope I'm able to cope  so soon after tx- hopefully will be feeling nauseous 

Whats everyone else doing?
love moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

lorna glad your scan went well honey 11 follies is great. I would be really nervous about ec aswell sounds the worst bit, from what i have heard from the other girls you cant remember much about it. I may see you on monday, what time are you going in for? it is a gorgeous day, pity I am working until 7pm  I think i will try and getr out and work on the garden this weekend if weather holds as wont be able to do much manual stuff in 2ww. Old orleans at fountain park (fountain bridge next to cinema) do very good cocktails and virgin cocktails and usually isnt to busy, have a nice time.I am sure you will look lovely at your friends wedding and hopefully alittle sick 

jan honey hows it going, i would be angry to, if you want a second opion on letter can pm it to us and we can have a read. Its rediculous that they are doing this to you, as if the stress and cost of tx isnt bad enough. Good luck honey, i agree if you cant get it off get signed off with stress, one of you lovely ladies said the other night that if you ask your gp to sign you off they cant refuse. All they said about my bleeding was that lining was weird and that i may need a d and c, that was until i reminded them that i had one last month  he said that hormones would be muddled up and maybe increasing the dose will help bleeding stop as growing follies would cause hormones to raise etc. He said that lining is still thick (was over 10mm) and that he doesnt want to cancel unless this decreases due to bleeding. Thanks for asking.

jo you are eating for 2 now remember 

hi to all you other lovely ladies have a great weekend

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Moonchild - see told ya!!!    You've been doing everything by the book so chuffed for you. Its nice to have the peace of mind.  I had Dr Raja he is very nice and thorough with explaining everything. Yeah I used to do Yoga Pre Pregnancy, so good for relaxation and muscle tone - well used to be  , I  still want to continue after the baby so keep it up, I really enjoy it! Do you go as well?  You enjoy those cocktails - I like to sit in Frazers cocktail Bar in the Dome George st. first left as you come in the door.  Mind you last time I was drinking rose champagne they do a nice cosmopolitan Cocktail set on fire and all sugar etc.  Not sure if they do a non alcoholic I would imagine so.  maybe Opal Lounge and Candy Bar do as well.  I like George St for a good night out.  Wehhey   Yeah Dr Raja kept pulling my sheet down when it rode up my legs     he lives in  Livi too we had a good old natter when I was in for my EC must have been the drugs!!

Welcome Mo so nice to have more ladies on board the more the merrier. Will this be your 2nd baby to IVF ??  I hope to try once more probably very soon after babay born.  They wouldn't put me on the list yet though   she said the frozen embryo transfer list is only 3/4 months though.  Good Luck   Mo

Is anyone else going on the Scottish meet Up ?? On the Meeting board?? I think its fab meeting all you guys I'm going to go sounds like its in Livingston as from West and East Scotland.

Twiggy/LW thinking of you jabbing   not long now  

Better go  - Have a nice weekend everyone Twiggy I think I'll be in the garden too - hopefully get all my display pots finished.  DH broke my tortoise, its legless    tried looking for another at Dobbies but no luck so far    

Luv YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

jo i was thinking of going to scottish meeet, is it in livi then? do they have a date etc? the only place i know how to get to in livi is mcarther glen  I like the candy bar aswell, not been to others though. We should have a george street hunt the non alcoholic cocktail night for ff  Yeh if ivf works for me first time will def do it again as always wanted more than 1 child (of course will be extatic if ever get one but you know what i mean). Dh said going through this once is enough and unless its twins then we will end up with 1 kid max, if it works at all  i am sure i would be able to talk him round though. I bruised myself jabbing again this morning, thought i was a pro as well  never mind hopefully will be some improvement by monday. Apparently weather to be crap tomorrow  might paint en-suite again instead.

hi to everyone else only 3 and a bit hopurs to go at work now  am going mad has been such a long day and is dragging so much, hope you are all out enjoying the sun

kirsty


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello  

Twiggy I think  Scottish meet is being held at Mcarthur Glen anyway Twiggy.    They dont seem to have a date yet.  

I'm sure you could soon talk your DH round if you wanted to go again.  We would all probably have twins next time then what     .  Actually for ICSI and IVF they are talking about only putting 1 back which i'm not very happy about it would be sooo cute to have twins , anyway its nice for them to have a friend to grow up with if lucky enough. I have my doubts if it would work a second time    IF sucks sorry for moaning.      Lady lives 1 door down from me has twin boy and girl from ERI they are just begining to walk and are gorgeous.  

Have a nice relaxing night with DH you work so hard!! mind you i would rather be working than ironing DH says I should send it away to the ironing people but I grudge the money.  Maybe when the baby arrives. 

Weather been so nice was out gabbing with neighbours and watering my baskets maybe do pots another day as I need to buy some more flowers cant be bothered to go to shops.  Washed all the bedding and done all the ironing- pheww relaxing night for me I think.  Pizza tonight yummy my favourite.

A non alcoholic cocktail night sounds fun Twiggy     Hope the jabbing goes ok tomorrow

Have a nice weekend everyone

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Evening girls,
well sorry to say I woosed out of going out as only had 4 .5 hrs sleep last night. I even showered, changed got the slap on but couldn't get off sofa.Been a long hard day lying in the garden- soory all who were working.Ah well maybe tomorrow  I like the idea of a 'virgin 'cocktail night with so many pregnant women with us   I like frazers too - don't think I've been in Candy bar and forgot about Opal Lounge- been off cicuit for far too long!
Your legless tortoise - it wasn't 'real' was it  Was quite alarmed when i read that 1st! Used to do a bit of yoga before I had ME but now getting better will have to think about starting again after tx maybe. 

Twiggy- hope you have a relaxing night after working such long hours! You just can't tell when you inj where you're going to hit a capillary.I'm the same. Scan on mon at 8.10am   Thats an early start for me anyway. Hope I see you there. I'm being stupid about your lining- don't you need it to be 10mm for implantation? Thought it would be the same since you're on the same protocol more or less... 

Have a good weekend everyone,
love moonchild xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

jo i hadn't heard about the 1 embryo thing, when are they thinking of introducing that. not chuffed i would put three back if i had the chance. anything for a better chance of getting pregnant. how are you feeling now anyway, have you managed to stop being sick yet.

kirsty non alcoh cocktails sounds great, i would be up for that. how are you anyway? has the bleeding stopped ?


moonchild dr raja is really nice i had him for my last cycle & looks like i've got him again, you can ask him anything. as for ec they told me i was responsive to touch & questions but as far as i'm aware i was asleep & felt fine after it. i also had a cyst aspirrated earlier in the cycle & the sedation was the same you will be fine. bet your getting excited    

jambo thanks for that, i'm getting the hang of it now, i hope, i hate having to break open the bottles though. oh & congratulations on the champions league  

lw i will probably be stimming for the max 3 weeks again so you might catch up yet.

jan you should just tell your work we were give the organs the bare children  & if that does not happen naturally then it is a medical condition that need to be sorted. i'm sure if a mans little friend wasn't working properly he would be given time off for medical attention    

mo great to see a sucess story, the more the merrier.

tracey & sharon hows the bumps 

moria how are you, any news on you getting started 

anybody know what happened to the spell check. english was never my strongest subject !!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya Ozzie

I know what did they do with the spell check I wonder    been some time since I sat my higher English   

I'm very well thanks. Still being sick but it seems like thats not going to go now.  Just keep eating to help take it away 

You've started again how are you feeling? - Hope DH is taking good care of you.    Wishing you and the other ladies all the best  

Off to have my Chinese yummy!!

Luv Yodaxx

 hello to all the other ladies i've not mentioned.  Knackered tonight to do all personals- thinking of you though


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Evening girls,
had a good day? I've been supremely lazy cos feeling rubbish-think it might be a wee bug as DH feels the same- this week of all weeks!What are we like  Watched Lord of the Rings, the OC,had a chinese which was rubbish, had a 3 hr sleep now a bit bored but not up to much. Tum tee tum. 

Joe- sorry you're still being sick.Thats miserable- I know its worth it and all that but really haven't you had a hard enough time ttc life a funny old game. At least eating seems to help a bit for you?

Ozzie- hiya- how goes the inj and side effects? thanks for the words of comfort re EC. Hope Dr raja does mine now.I think the 1 embryp replacement thing has to go through loads of consultations in this country to see if its suitable here because of people having to self fund. In sweden etc where they replace only 1, its all state funded for as many times as you need. They're also better at picking out successful embryos- prob use pre implantation  genetics too.

Jan - forgot to say- is it Philippa levinson you see at Napiers? We've been seeing her for nearly a year and another nutritionist before her. She recovered from ME which is why I was interested to see her. She suggested the acupuncture to me too and I'm glad I went. I see Rachel Forrest and I think it made a difference to things like PMT but not to the length of my luteal phase or varying length of cycle. They are supposed to have had better results when they treat people together. Fiona Wolfenden is the one I tired to see first but she was fully booked.Rachel is nice but at times I have explained things about infertility to her I felt she should have found out about since they promote themselves as infertility experts. Still they use a standardised protocol for during ivf tx. Fiona also does chinese herbs and may be more experienced with hormonal stuff? I could be wrong.Worth a try though as Zita West also swears by acupuncture at her clinic and shes known for getting people pregnant.Have you got her books? 
There's an interesting bit on visualisation techniques I've been using for oestrogen /follie numbers/lining. She uses the opposite to a study on cancer patients where they used visualisation to imagine a control room with dials you could turn up or down, and the trial proved the cancer patients had turned up their natural killer/immune response to kill the cancer cells. I thought it could be useful to you to turn down the immune response. Depends whether you feel comfortable doing this stuff but whats to lose at this point?My scan turned out well, and i used it last year with blocked tube and that cleared...

babbling on now,
hi to everyone,
love moonchild xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning chicks,


lorna how are you feeling now honey? have you been tearful? i found myself crying whilst painting my en-suite yesterday  . dont worry about being lazy i didnt feel like doing anything yesterday but made myself paint and do a bit in the garden, feel so tired but cant sleep well. I should see you at clinic tomorrow if you going at 8.10am may see you in waiting room when i come out if i get taken before that but will prob still be waiting to be taken, good luck with scan if we miss each other. I think that the lining has to be over 10mm but mine was well over 10mm at start of cycle which isnt normal, it is still over 10mm even though been bleeding so they are not worried about cancelling this cycle unless it goes under 10mm i think. 

jo did you enjoy chinese honey? hopefully sickness will go soon you have been through the mill poor luv. Scottish meet sounds good, mcarthur glen is easy enought to find, let me know if you hear a date. Yeh i would love twins, if it worked of course i would be over the moon with 1 but if had 2 then may not have to do it again. If worked twice and had twins the second time then would be very happy, always wanted 3 kids but would be very happy with 1 at the moment  At least you have frosties honey so wouldnt have to go through the whole protocol, you never know honey you might get lucky first time twice, fingers crossed. Your not moaning and yes if sucks, hope they dont start putting only 1 back, you think there would be a higher chance putting 2 back. 

jan hows it going honey?, have you drafted a letter yet? hope you are having a good weekend.

kat, sharone, tracey, moira, mo jane and everyone i have missed hi 

well i had a rubbish sleep last night, painted and worked in garden yesterday. I am going to help my brother and his girlfriend paint their new house today (fun). speak soon,

kirsty xxx

donna bleeding has calmed down thanks, is still going a wee bit but hopefully thats it stopping. Been feeling tired and tearful but ok apart from that. How are you feeling? whens your next scan?





well i had a rubbish nights sleep last night


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning girls,
what a soggy one!Good for a labradoodles curls though , Max does look a picture with a spritz of water!

Kirsty- sorry you've been feeling  . No wonder with the drugs, not knowing if its going to plan, not sleeping, working long hours. I think you should try and get a nap today and catch up with some rest, so don't over do the painting   All those nasty fumes too. I'll be checking up on you at the clinic tomorrow. Maybe you should try and get a day off to chill? All this is soo stressful. if only someone could say to you, yes by 2007 you'll have your baby you could chill and go with the flow of tx...
Me tearful? Are you kidding, I'm a dripping tap at the best of times but throw in some hormone mucking up drugs and I;m away! Yes I've had some really low days too, but its all to be expected unfortunately.never know if its the drugs or the underlying worry-prob both. Chin up babes, you're doing as much as you can to get your dream and you can't do any more than that  

Hope the lining stays thick.Hopefully bump into you tomorrow, I;ll check the waiting room-I won't be very awake 

Jan- I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you next frid in london. Have a ball  for the rest of the weekend- might as well cheer yourselves up in the big smoke!  

Hi everyone, what you all up to then?

love ,lorna, xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

felt a bit moody this morning and decided to have a day on the couch in front of the telly after spending 5 hours ironing yesterday (still trying to catch up from before our trip to Germany!!!) ... I did stick to it for most time but did also iron for 1 hour ... just have a guilty feeling when I don't do anything around the house during the day .... 

Did re-heat leftovers and made grilled bananas with choc bits in it for desert ... just felt like it... 

Was talked into doing 1/2 day overtime tomorrow (after a "one off request" for 2 hours last week Sunday .... I really have to stick to saying "NO" when I am approached with that subject again!!) ... don't really fancy it at all ... Monday is usually my "catch up" day with things...  

And now a question for you ladies - we've heard about the side-effects of hot flushes and headaches and tiredness for TX ... but has anyone else enormous hunger??! How am I supposed to lose weight that way?? I really can't think of any other reasons but the drugs ... I am having a nagging hunger all the time ... GRRRRR!!! 

Well... off to flop on the bed and drift off while watching TV ... Today was my crappy day of this week ... let's see what tomorrow brings!  Will meet a friend after work for a pub lunch. 

Lorna/Kirsty - I am joining you in the teary/dripping group ... as stated in an earlier thread ... I start crying when I see Extreme Makeovers-Home Edition and things like that .... but that was already before starting tx again....    

Hugs to everyone!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Kat,
sounds like you're suffering with the old side effects.I'm sure I've heard someone else say they were hungry all the time but hey this isn;t the time to be worried about your weight. Zita West says most people put on some weight on an ivf cycle so don't stress  Anything that affects your hormones is bound to muck up all sorts of things. I feel more hungry than normal but not able to eat as much- or am i just kidding myself?I'm grazing more snacks and don't fit my jeans anymore 

Extreme makeover- don't start me! Its designed to make you howl at all the lovely people doing favours for a poor neighbour.  hang in there, this phase will pass, wait till you start the stimms.


love moonchild xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey LW

As moonchild says dont worry about the eating, I did did this too! Theres nothing wrong with it.  I eat more when I am anxious, a bit of a comfort eater then I feel rubbish for having ate it all. So I know how it feels   .  As long as your drinking plenty of water this is the main thing. 


I've been a moody cow lately  dont know what is wrong with me! I think the time has come when I nEed to make an appointment for Acupuncture at the surgery.  Didn't want to sound pathetic and use up an appointment that someone with a more serious condition would need but I am getting really fed up now with you know what  .  So can I join the   club too?

Managed to get DH to clean the oven - poor soul it too him 3 hrs!!  Its about time he did some house work   


Lorna/LW I was extremely lazy yesterday as well,didnt get showered till around 1 then went down to B & Q to buy some Giant Sunflower seeds.  They are so cheerful I needed a lift - hopefully they will grow this year.  Some kind of a sign that they didnt grow last year,  been story of my life up until Dec.   fingers crossed they will bloom this yr.  


Twiggy my whole house needs painting - we are looking to sell but waiting for a lovely house with a even sunnier garden to come up on the market.  We had a walk around Murieston but actually we like our own but need 1 more bedroom maybe 2 and another ensuite for the boys as I dont like them messing up my main bathroom.    Teenagers!! Prices are creeping up pretty quickly though! We will keep our eyes open.  We also thought about self build but not sure about land, place to stay etc.  I'll keep you posted about the date of FF Scottish Meet Up.  Do you not get the e-mails??

Best get on

Take Care ladies.  Moonchild when do you go in for EC? good Luck  

YodaXX

Happy Dance for all of us!!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

just popped in to see how the scans went moonchild & kirsty


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi 

ozzie how are you feeling honey?

lorna how did the scan go, was nice to see you this morning and meet dh.

jo i dont get the e-mails, i had looked on the board a while ago but didnt tick the box and forgot what its called. Where are you looking for a house, do you want to stay in livi?

kat honey hope mood swings are getting better, just remember not long now honey, dont worry about blubbering i cried at finding nemo last night   

jan good luck for london.

Well not much happening for me this morning  lining is still v thick, 16.6 mm but was one follie at 15 but i think it looked like 2 small ones stuck together, i have to go back on thursday so will see if anything happening then. You lot will be getting test results before i have grown a follie. 

better get back to work

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Twiggy

You've almost set me off now.  I sais to DH a while ago our wee baby was just like Nemo - made it  against all the odds.  awhhwee  such  a lovely film.   Hoping your lining thins down soon sweetie   Hang in there Twiggy - you are really brave I do admire your strength.  You will have your wee Nemo/ Nemos soon Twiggy I'm sure of it    As always good luck for next scan   

Dont worry I'll keep you posted regarding the meeting.      

Yes we are looking in Livi  but only Murieston/Bellsquarry     We used to live in Balerno but the prices there are just crazy and we outgrew the house.  Hoping something comes up soon.  I'll miss our garden though we've just got it how we like it    Is it Dumbar you live?? Not familiar with East Lothian although hear some lovely houses.  I would quite like to live in the middle of no-where but not very fair on kids maybe when I'm an old lady

Take Care all

Luv YodaxX 

Lorna how did it go ??


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi jo yeh is a nice film, dh was looking at me as if i was mad blubbing away  not sure if lining will thin down do you know if is an upper limit? i know it has to be above 10mm but not sure how thich is to thick, i think i will ask on thursday. She said my lining is a very difficult one to measure for some reason, i like to cause problems I hope you are right about wee nemos, come on the follies  yeh my aunt lives in balerno is expensive, dunbar prices are going up although are some good buys just now as lots for sale, i like it is nice and quite i live next to the woods and is near beach, always liked the sea as grew up in dunbar.  I would quite like to live in the middle of nowhere as well but am quite happy where i am for now. 

hope all you other girls are good

kirsty xxx


----------



## roo (Mar 14, 2005)

Apologies for the complete intrusion.....
I'm a sort of Edinburgh girl, i had 2 ivf's/ fet's in edinburgh which eventually resulted in the birth of my daughter, since then we have had various tauma's and non success at another clinic.
I'm moving out to East Lothian ( Dunbar) soon and I wondered if Twiggy or any other  local girls could recommend a good gp practice in the area.
I will probably be returning to Edinburgh to cycle again in the future...we only tried another clinic due to the waiting times at Edinburgh and my ticking biological clock.
sorry to intrude and good luck for everyone going through treatment and congrats to the bumps..
Roo


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there, 
A real quickie as I'm up to my eyeballs with school stuff and apt preparation (haven't even started on "the letter" - that'll have to wait till I get back - and thanks for the offers of a read-over, I'll definitely take you up on that!  ).

Just wanted to check in on Lorna and Kirsty and find out how it's all going?

Internet went down on Saturday, computer on the blink on Sunday, then the car broke down and now the cable box is on the blink and I've had a haematology apt put back a month and now I think I'm coming down with a cold  . Think I'm cursed just now - better keep your distance  . School trip tomorrow will be fun  !

Hi to all -sorry no time for personals.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya

Twiggy - sorry not sure about measurements on lining maybe Ozzie or some of the other ladies would know. 

Dunbar sounds lovely - I  live close to the woods too, walked home today through them it was lovely, lots of wildlife no sea only a stream     How gorgeous it must be to live by the sea - you are a lucky lady.  Just imagine all those walks with baby hun  .  I think the sea and rainbows are good omens.  DH and I visited yellowcraigs during 2WW - I saw a rainbow feeling a sense that everything would be fine, we both made a wish.    It came true     wishing the same for all of you ladies.  Dreams do come true.     

Silver - where are you off to.  ?? Have fun     Your having a bad time with things breaking down here is some luck for you honey    

Roo - welcome.  Good luck for your 2nd miracle    Congrats on your daughter    Some of the other ladies may be able to help with GPs etc I think maybe Twiggy or Camsmum not sure who comes from Dunbar

Off to munch my way through a box of Roses - had an emotional breakdown today - not like me .  Had ironed all SS clothes at weekend only to find them squashed up on the floor along with days of dirty washing today.  Honestly I could have run away.   He is doing his exams so didnt want to nag too much but really. hmmm     What really gets to me is their Mum does nothing I have to do blooming everything for them.  DH says they will realize one day who did everything for them but it doesnt really help me      I am a tad hormonal today so food and tv me thinks  

Rant over

Sorry 

Luv Yodaxx  Moody Cow that I am.

But hey "it cant rain all the time" will be better tomorrow


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evening ladies,
Well, I am just waiting patiently for AF to arrive. It should hopefully start in the next couple of days and then I'll give them a call. Work has been really stressful and I am hating it at the moment, but that could just be down to PMS. Diet wise, I have been pretty healthy, with only a few slip ups. I am veggie so Dp has been cooking lots of bean and lentil based dishes to get my protein intake up. I am also eating lots of nuts, fruit, veg and I have started eating dried apricots because they are meant to be good for keeping iron levels up. I am also taking folic acid, vit c, zinc and a omega 3 suplement with DHA's. What does everyone else take?God, I'm boring listing everything I eat!!
Little Wolf, Moonchild and Ozzie - How are you getting on with txt? Sorry, I haven't been on the board much so haven't been keeping up with exactly where you all are. Have you got dates for EC? I really hope that it is a succesful summer for us all.  
Twiggy, how is your lining? I hope everything is going alright with your treatment. 
Hi to Roo, good luck with your next round of IVF. Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.
Take care.
Love Moira x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
sorry not been on earlier- been a wipe out today!
Scan went well thanks for asking everyone.Got 15 follies plus some small ones- biggest around 15mm most clustered around 10-11mm so another scan wed to see if ready for EC on frid.If not it'll be mon.

Lining is over 15mm Kirsty and he said that was good so I think your lining is fine? Nice and comfy for implantation snuggles. Was ciara in at your scan? She was coming out one room as I was going in next door. I'm sure this follie is going to resolve itself this week for you.try and think positively as its trying its hardesta nd it might just be the one.Easier said than done I know hon.I';m the worst.

So you'd think I'd come out the clinic jumping for joy this morning, but I was as flat as a pancake and a bit tearful- some people are never happy!  Think its all getting a bit too real and then  it'll all be over before I know it and then what?Know what I mean. Just overtired today- slept 4 hrs this afternoon- think the drugs may be affecting the ME which i was doing so well with before tx. hey ho can't moan- at least I'm not having to work like you brave souls.

Jan-sounds like you're having a bad time-life sucks sometimes. Chin up hon.Hope you feel better tomorrow- wheres the school trip?

Joe- hope you're feeling a bit brighter too- these hormones have a lot to answer for!  I think you're doing a great job being a step mum too- thats very difficult. You're not being moody and we like to listen anyway. 

Ozzie, Kat,Camsmum, Sharon, jambo- how are you?

Roo- welcome to the thread.Come and join us! Which clinics have you tried?

Sorry if I missed anyone,
love lorna xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all, 

lovely windy day today, got through loads of washing.....simple things make me happy!!! 

Joe -     bless you, dh is right one day they will relaise who was there for them, meanwhile you have to keep being the special person i kinow you are and stay patient. can't be easy to keep your patience when things like that happen and it must be harder still to know how to cope when you aren't the mum, especially with pregnancy hormones coursing through you! a box of roses seems like a sensible and well deserved option to me! i was in a persimmon show home in dunbar a few months ago that had a master bedroom with ensuite and then two of the other bedrooms had an en suite between them, with two doors leading in to it. then a further bedroom and separate bathroom. can't remember the house name but it might suit you if there are building in your area! lovede the nemo analogy by the way, almost brought a tear to my eye when i read that, i must be hormonal too lol

moira- hi honey, hope af arrives soon, sorry work is stressful. don't worry about listing the things you eat, i really like reading what other people eat...something to do with going to weightwatchers i  think!! sounds very healthy anyway!

Jan -   oh honey, sounds like your having a bit of a bad time of it at the moment :-( hope the school trip goes well and your cold goes away soon.

roo- welcome!! congrats on the ivf success with your daughter. i'm afraid i cant help out with gps etc as i live in bonnyrigg, although we are thinking of moving to dunbar ...won't be until next year now so you will be a local expert by then!Twiggy should be able to help though. hope you get the sucess you want with edinburgh ivf this time around,are you on the waiting list? how long have you got to wait?

twiggy - sorry i cant help out with the measurements for womb lining i don't have a clue :-( i am sending you follie growing vibes!!!! hopefully you will have stacks of them by thursday,   

Kat- don't worry about the hunger thing, i ate sooo much when i was injecting, you have far more important things to invest your time in than worrying about your weight right now. plus when you do get pregnant you will feel too sick to eat for a goo dfew weeks anyway so that will make up for it!! Extreme makeover home edition is lethal for making me cry!!!!!!! although it also made dh fill up too so i canr blame it all on my hormones!

donna - how is it going honey? are you stimming yet? i have lost track!

hi to everyone else, sorry i am really tired but would have liked to send personals to you all! iw ill maybe finish off tomorrow.

i am going out for non alcoholic cocktails on wednesday night to sygn. has anyone been there? it will be my first time there, normally we go to tonic, harvey nicks or the balmoral (palm court is actually really nice, don't laugh!!)  and i'm worried that the cocktails won't be as good in sygn.

i am getting worried as i had a letter from the doctors at the wekend asking me to make an appointment with my doctor to discuss my scan results. i didnt know there was anything wrong with my scan results so have no idea why they want to see me. anyway i rang today but cant get an appt until next monday! so now i have a week of panic and worry. ugh.

tracey.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure your scan results are maybe more of a formality Tracey? Don't panic yet, easier said than done.Thinking of you. Can you try and get an emergency appointment and fake it with the receptionist or phone and speak to the Dr to reassure you a bit?  

let us know how it goes,
love lorna xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi tracey

im sure you could speak to the doctor just to put you mind at rest, that seems to be what they like you to do now (in my practice anyway) phone for a discussion first incase you dont actually need an appointment, so just bluff it that way.

yes im on day 5 of stims, go for a scan tomorrow so we will see what they say.

speak soon

ozzie

hey spell check is back, its not working but it back.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Tracey 

I wondered where you had got too   nice your back anyway.  

Yes I know easier said than done with the scan and bloods etc.  I worried myself silly   but I am sure they would have you in right away if anything seemed worrying.   

Those houses in Dumbar sound gorgeous but sadly I would imagine way out of our price range.  Maybe one day   I can dream on...


 enjoy those cocktails and try not to worry   Not tried sygn, not sure where it is, Tonic  I've always fancied   

Lorna - fab news on the follies ... keep up the good work, keep us updated.   

Moira - hello good luck to you   

Meeting a friend for late lunch tomorrow at South Queensferry hopefully that will cheer my face up.  I need to be strong for her anyway she could write a story    and I am not kidding  .

Take Care All 

Moody Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie

No spell check on my pc  

Hope you are doing well  

Yodaxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

just a quicky while im at work, i went for my scan today.  6 follies over the 5mm & a few wee ones      whoooho, considering at this stage last time i only had 2 over 5mm & a couple of wee ones. ciara reckons at this rate i will be ready for ec next friday (last time i was stimming for 20/21 days) linning 7.4mm  & its a sunny day outside .


speak later & do personals


donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

woohoo- Ozzie-great news- you're catching me up fast- just a week between us now.Grow follies  Get that hot water bottle on the old ovaries and you'll be blasting off,

Hey Joe feeling a bit better now? I'm over yesterdays hormonal hump not including the   briefly today, all in time for tomorrows scan!

How is everyone?
love lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie

Thats great. I'm relly glas this cycle is going well for you. Remember cycles after Zoladex can be more successful so "go girl"

I've just booked a wee holiday to Spain next Saturday. I've got my hysteroscopy on the 1st June then treatment in July so not sure if I've to wait on my June period (as this may be affected by the hysteroscopy) or Dr Thong will just decide when to get started. Anyway - I'm totally excited.

As you say - it's a georgous sunny day so I hope everyone enjoys the day.

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls only got 2 secs i have just read through all your posts and will come back at lunch to do personals as no time now.

roo honey i can help be back at lunch

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok am back got 15 mins to type and eat lunch

jane (jambo) thats great honey a holiday will do you good.

lorna good luck for your scan today honey, i am going back tomorrow. I had a good cry yesterday as well as a guy i know stopped me in the street to congratulate me on my news, i just said what news and he said the baby   i said no its my brother not me and changed the subject, he did look very embarassed poor guy. Anyway 15 follies is great, i did have 1 at 9mm and 1 at 10 i think but they said to me they dont count them if under 10mm? maybe different with ivf as donna had some at 5mm. Hopefully they will grow big then. Thanks for lining advise that is a bit reassuring they dont explain stuff at hosp sometimes. Are you nervous? cant believe how quickly your ec has come round, you will be fine i am sure. Ciara wasnt in my scan, i think she only does ivf and a diff set of nurses do the fertility drug ones (red team). Hope you are feeling less tired and tearful, i am shattered to get to sleep ok but them wake up and am tossing and turning all night, and am working until after 7pm tonight, yuk.

donna you will def catch up with me honey, glad follies are growing well, when is your next scan? come on those follies


jo what size of house are you looking for? yeh the new showhouse is very nice but is 5 bedroom with 2 en-suites and a bathroom. I will look out for a rainbow  sounds lovely where you live as well, i love runnijng water thats why i am trying to build a waterfall in the garden 

jan sorry stuff is all breaking, you have enough to deal with. Hope your cold is better and you get on top of school work, you could do without this stress honey. Good luck with appointment and letter writting.

tracey yeh i would def phone to put your mind at rest honey, i am sure everything is fine and its routine but at least it will stop you worrying if you call. Good luck, have fun with your non-alcoholic cocktails tonight.

moira i hope af arrives soon honey, i just eat chicken and fish (and lots of cakes and buscuits)  am trying to eat more fruit and veg but finding it hard to cut out my sweet things. I read somewhere that you should eat unsulphured apricots if dried cant remember why but i think they look darker (i bought them once). I have just had 2 salad rolls and some grapes for lunch- lovely but going to have a thai chicken curry tonight. I take a multivit and flax seed oil tabs and vit e something (prescribed by homeopathic doc in york place). I also feed dh selinum and zinc tabs. 

roo welcome honey and congrats on your daughter, come and join us. I am at dunbar surgery under doctor cassels, brewster and mee- they have 2 or 3 women doctors who are very nice, cassels is nice as well. The other practices not so good i dont think so try and get into this one (are all in the same building opposite the hillside hotel). Hope this helps, which part are you moving to? keep in touch.

ok am 10 mins over better swipe back in, will try and nip on later if any replies if not speak tomorrow.

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Lorna good luck with scan thinking of you on this lovely day. 

Twiggy your garden sounds beautiful.  Your doing fine with your follies at least something is happening, try being patient it will happen honey.    Sorry abot the guy thinking it was you- how to put your foot in it.  God its usually me who does these things.  Well hopefully you can say it IS you very soon   Whats it they say the best comes to those who wait - not long now, i'm sure  

Donna - Good Luck for next week you must be delighted .  

Jambo - holiday sounds nice and just before tx you'll be nice and chilled and ready for action   

Hi to Tracey, Jane, Silver, Mrs W, Miora,Roo, Lynn anyone else I've missed  

Little Wolf - how you doing sweetie?    

Enjoy the cocktails tonight Camsmum, might even see you we are off to have dinner up town    and such a beautiful night for it.  

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
don't want to rub it in if you're all working hard, but you're going to have such a nice evening in the sun( even if its for a sundowner Kirsty!).

Ok- scan today shows 21 plus follies, still not big enough for EC on frid-7-17mm- most around 12-14mm, and oestrogen levels are a bit high.So they've dropped the gonal-f dose back to what i started on and to go back frid.EC will hopefully be mon. I know 21 follies is good but erring on the too many side  but kind of wish I'd stuck at 15 and they'd grown more. Still slowly and surely- looks like I'm for the longest ivf cycle-I'll be into 6th week next week! Also feeling really nauseous from time to time.Only got 7 on left hand side- right hand side makes me queasy to look at scan piccies- tracey you'll remeber what i mean and you're still going to hold the crown for most eggs. 

Twiggy- really feeling for you with your brothers friends spectacular mistiming.He'd feel dreadful if he knew the circumstances.Anyway- slow but sure with the follies- some of mine were 7-10mm today so don't give up hope yet. thanks for explaining the difference between the red and blue teams- often wondered about that.I'll have some thai green chicken- yummy- sounds like I could manage that tonight.

Joe and Tracey- enjoy your nights out girls.Where are you off to for dinner/cocktails?

Jane- holiday sounds fab- good to recharge your batteries before you start again. 

Jan - where are you hon? Keeping out of mischief today_ hope your week has got better? How was school trip? All set for London? 

Kat- hows the d/r going?You've been very quiet.. 

Donna, Mrs W, Roo, Moira, Lynn and everyone else Hi 

love Lorna x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya been really busy so thought i would have a quick t break.

lorna thats great news 21 follies means lots of good eggs and embries, good luck for ec is it def monday? or would they do it on friday when you go in if you are ready? Have you been enjoying the sun today? sun is good for you and it is a fact that more ivf cycles are successful in the spring/summer months, something to do with longer daylight hours. Yeh i am sure guy would feel even worse if he knew the circumstances, hope know one tells him  hopefully follies will be bigger tomorrow, i had one at 15mm 10 days ago but just dissappeared, what happens to them?? do they break out or shrink? who knows they never say at hosp. I am starving cant wait for me curry.

jo time has actually passed quite quick on injections (16 days today), although i forgot to do the one this morning had been driving to work for about 10 mins when i remembered and had to turn back. I didnt sleep well last night and was rushing about this morning, dont know how i forgot as it is just abgout all i think about nowadays  i will post a pic of my garden on here when it is eventually finished (if it looks ok). 

hi to kat, jan, moira, roo, jane, tracey, sharon,donna and anyone i have missed hope you are all having a good day, speak soon

kirsty xxx

p.s any of you going for scan tomorrow morning? if so may see you there i will be there for 8 as usual.


----------



## roo (Mar 14, 2005)

Thankyou for your replies ladies and thanks for the invite to 'hang out' here. That would be nice as i've been a bit all at sea recently!!
I'll introduce myself a bit more. I'm 35 and have been on the infertility bandwagon since 1999( can't believe it's been so long) I am incredidbly lucky and had my daughter in 2002 after fresh ivf's and FET's.She was the result of a single FET - all courtesy of edinburgh ACU. We started trying again about 2.5 years ago, firstly au naturelle , no joy and then we had further unsuccesful ivf in Edinburgh and due to the incredibly long waiting lists we opted to go to dundee for treatment. We had no success there and had a devastating cycle which resulted in fertilised embryo's which failed to divide...a first for the clinic and a somewhat dubious honour for ourselves!!!
We are moving out to dunbar in the summer, we are unsure of what to do next  ( IVF wise) I was always very happy with edinburgh and have a lot of respect for the medical and nursing staff, the problem was the length of time you have to wait inbetween cycles, but I have to admit the travelling to dundee is difficult.
Anyway, our diagnosis was unexplained but now i seem to be a poor responder and am not producing very many eggs ( I think I've blasted my ovaries too many times with IVF and clomid etc!!)
I know that I'm very very lucky to have a child but I worry about her being on her own and she is at an age to where she is asking to be a big sister ( ouch!) Also, all the people I now mix with are onto number 2 and 3, I get constant questions like ' oh did you not want anymore then?' grrrrrrrrr!!!!! 
Enough about me....
It's been great to 'meet' you all, I'd like to hang around if that's ok!
Twiggy - thanks for the info, I'll try and register at that surgery. Without giving away my address, - we are moving into the Bryant development beside the playing fields, the houses are about 3 years old I think. Have you got any tips about life in dunbar? I've got a couple of friends who have moved out there and they seem to be happy! I'm an edinburgh girl born and bred so it's going to be a bit weird for me!! Still i hear that ASDA are on the way!!
Take care and looking forward to chatting with you all, I'll have to familiarise myself with who you all are and what stage you are all at which may take some time!!!
Good luck at all in treatment..
Roo


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi ladies,
What a gorgeous day, I hope everyone had the chance to enjoy it. I was at work, but managed to sit out about 6ish and it was still lovely. I checked the BBC forecast and it is going to be 21o tomorrow and then much cooler at the weekend.
Twiggy, sorry to hear about your brother's friend. I had an old colleague congratulate me on my pregnancy recently and I was really upset as well. Thanks for the info on the dried apricots - I have just checked and mine do have sulpher dioxide, so I'll pop into real foods tomorrow and see if they have ones without. I will also check out the flaxseed and Vit E.
Moonchild, huge congrats on the follies. I had 6 last time, so can't imagine what it is like to have 21. Good luck with EC-when is it?
Jambo, lucky you going off to Spain. We got back a couple of weeks ago and i would happily go back tomorrow.
Roo, do you have a date for your next treatment? I agree with you about the staff being first rate. The nurses are wonderful, wonderful people. I often wonder if any of them read the boards.
Hi to everyone else.
Well, my Af arrived last night so I am off up to the hospital on Friday morning for my nurses chat. I can't quite believe that we are about to start again because it seemed such a long way off when our last cycle faile in September 05. I am really quite nervous, but trying not to stress to much.
Lots of love and positive  thoughts to you all.
Moira xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Another quickie - dragging myself out of my sick bed. I've taken a lemsip so I'm no longer shivering but sweating - lovely  .Went to the docs this morning and I've to take a week off and go back on Tuesday if I'm not better. I'm really concerned that this is my 3rd throat infection in 7 weeks, but the GP didn't seem bothered so maybe I'm just being a hypochondriac. I've had a bit of ear/tonsil pain on and off for a bit - thought it was my wisdom tooth - now I'm wondering whether I've got some kind to chronic infection. The tonsil on that side is much bigger than the other and it wasn't always. Anyway, sorry to witter on. We're still going to London, as when DH called to find out what would happen if we cancelled he found out that we'd lose our deposit, no matter how far in advance we cancelled and whether we make another apt   AND the next apt we could get would be September! My sister was sweet and says I can just take it easy while I'm down there, bless her. 

Lorna - my goodness - for a slow starter you haven't half made up for lost time!! 21 follies! I'm glad they're dropping your dose - they didn't do that for me and it all still worked out, so I'm sure you'll be fine. Good luck for Monday - I'll be running in the door to check for news when I get back. And don't worry about EC - it's not nearly as bad as you imagine it will be.

Kirsty - I'm really sorry you're having a tough time of it at the moment. Fingers crossed those follies keep on growing. I'm bemused as to where they go too - and where they come from. Last but one Clomid cycle I did, on the Friday I had two good sized follies and nothing else - they thought I'd ov over the weekend - then come Monday there's three huge ones!! So there's hope yet! I sympathise over your incident with the bloke in the street. Friends of my parents often get confused between me and my wee sister and ask after my lovely children   - it's crap, isn't it! I have got one friend who also suffers from IF who actually got a "Congratulations on your baby" card when her sister had a baby. Wish people would think!

Hi to everyone else - Ozzie, Moira and Kat, hope your cycles are working out OK - Yoda, hope your friend was OK - Tracey, really sorry to hear you're getting stress about the scan results, like the others say it's probably just a formality but you could do without the stress - welcome to Roo - Jambo, good luck with getting on your next cycle. Hope I haven't forgotten anyone - so much for a quickie!!!

Spoke to the Nottingham clinic today (also do PGS and immune testing/treatment) and they sound LOVELY. The secretary who deals with the immune stuff is from Edinburgh so we had a good chat. Have made apt for beginning of July to check it out.
One more thing - if anyone's waiting for a cancellation on a private IVF cycle, you might want to call the unit next week, as I'll almost certainly be cancelling my cycle (May af, DR June) as long as I'm not too freaked out by the clinic in London!! Will let you know when I get back - don't know if that idea will work, but I really like the idea of it going to a good cause and you girls deserve it!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jan

Sorry your still feeling unwell   if it continues your Dr must really check you out throroughly - I mean they get paid enough   .  

Anyway just wanted to wish you well - I hate feeling like that.    The best thing you could do is try and lie in the sun   make the most of it. Then put on some pale face powder when you return to work. 

Take Care

Hello to everyone else.

Luv YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jo how are you today?

Jan thanks for advise i am waiting for a cancellation i will give that a bash, although dont have my nurses appointment until 28th may, but have had all the hiv tests etc incase i got a cancellation, doubt they will bring it forward that much though. I hope your cold is better sorry you are feeling rubbish and good luck for appointment in london honey. Where would you stay in nottingham if you go there? and when could you start?

hi moira glad af has arrived and you can get started i know it is an exciting and scary prospect isnt it. Godd luck for tomorrow.

hi roo we will just about be neighbours when you move, i live in the persimmon estate just up the road, they are about 3 years old as well. We looked at a bryant house last month as we were thinking of upgrading. Dunbar is nice it is quite quiet and a nice bit next to the woods and close to the sea. We are getting asda and a fast food place and new hotel and petrol station apparently which should be good. Well i have been attending edinburgh royal for 2 years, was on clomid for 15 months and when that failed have just started stimming injections to make me ovualte,. doing this up until ivf in october (unless it works). The nurses are very nice in edinburgh and it is good to hear a success story, i hope it works for you again if you decide to give it another try.

hi lorna/ kat/ donna how are you all feeling today

jane/ sharon/ tracey hope you are all good and have been enjoying the sunshine

I really have to run going to get done for internet abuse!

ok went to clinic this morning have 1 follie 13mm by 13mm and 1 10mm by 8mm on right hand side and a 9mm by 8mm on left, lining is 9.4 mm which i dont get as was 16.6mm on monday and i stpped bleeding? who knows.

ok back at lunch

kirsty xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI ON LUNCH NOW

Hospital called me a wee while ago and said they want to see me tomorrow because of blood results and not to worry as they didnt want to leave me over the weekend. Not sure whats going on as follie wasnt nearly big enough for hgc? 

lorna what time are you going tomorrow?

are any of you other lovely ladies going tomorrow?

i met a really nice girl from bathgate who was jabbing for her first ivf this morning, i said she should join us for a chat, so hi again if you find this site, sorry i didnt catch your name, hope your scan went well.

ok speak soon chicks,

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Right girls - just about to do final bit of packing and then head for the airport.
Thanks for the kind words Yoda and Kirsty - they cheered me up  . Still feeling yucky and alternating lemsip with aspirin to keep the fever down, but determined to get the apt done!

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone who has things happening while I'm away - especially to Lorna, since by the time I get back you'll probably have embryos!!!!!!!! Sending you massive     for EC! Kirsty - I'm willing that follie to grow and I hope the chat tomorrow goes OK - could be good news - you never know  . Hi to everyone else and have a lovely weekend.

Speak soon.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

kirsty i'll be there tomorrow, what time you down? i'll be there about 8 ish.

speak later

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
you've been busy bee's since I posted yesterday! 

Jan- probably missed you now-thanks for the positive thoughts, and sorry you're having such a bad time with throat infections.I had tonsillitis  and sinusits loads when I was 21 which just dragged me down. GPs kept just sending me away with anitbiotics which set up my lifelong affair with candida- ears, throat, and the nasty  I eventually went to see an ENT consultant who whipped out my tonsils and andenoids- not pleasant when you're an adult.Think you should ask to see one if it continues as your health is so important just now. You can pay for a private consultation for 50-100£ if there s along wait NHS and then be referred to their NHS list if necessary for tx.Just a thought.Hope you have a really sucessful appointment in London, you deserve some good luck  

twiggy- what is going on in your ovaries my love If only someone could answer that for you!Still things are going in the right direction again and i guess the bleeding has thinned your lining but it'll catch up again.At least its stopped.its nice someone spoke to you in the waiting room- i hate the way everyone avoids eye contact.
I'll be there for 8.40 tomorrow so will prob miss the convention!You, moira and donna! Moira and Donna- what do you guys look like? I'm 5'4'' with dark shoulder length hair which flicks out at the bottom, blue eyes and DH will be with me.I'll be the one with loose trousers on as jeans too tight!
Goodluck everyone with appointments  Surely they'll give me EC date tomorrow getting  a bit fed up with inj 5 wks is long enough and the more I muck about tentatively sticking them in, the more I hurt myself and and don't want to stick the next one in Was fine before..

Roo- I hope you have another positive cycle at edinburgh   Sorry your one in Dundee went so badly-not the best claim to fame  I'm curious to know what happens after a negative private cycle- do you go back to the bottom of the private list? I haven't really wanted to consider that just now as hoping so much this cycle works, but just being realistic.
I'm 36 and ttc for 3.5 yrs.Been going to Royal for 2yrs, found a blocked tube, had tx in Florida to unblock it without surgery,DH good count but slightly dodgy morphology and I've been really ill for the 1st 3 yrs of ttc with ME.Much better now and on 1st IVF cycle.
All my friends bar one and you guys  have children mostly 2 and one with 3, so know what you mean. Its positive too though that your daughter gets so much one on one attention, though it would be nice for her to be a big sister.Don't worry too much about her, must be a hard one to explain though. I had a trawl round Dunbar last week and thought the new estates near the woods were very nice.Bet you loads more shops migrate that way with such a captive audience-here's hoping!

How is everyone else today? How are the txs going? Pregnancies? Tracey- did you manage to  push your appointment forward?Thinking of you   General waiting about for tx?

love moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey honeys

lorna i will probably miss you tomorrow honey so good luck. I dont know what is going on i think one of them has measured lining wrong as had stopped bleeding and was 7mm thicker 3 days ago? anyway i think they are scared follie will go over the weekend as blood was showing something was happening, but if only 13mm dont know what they will do. I hope you get told ec on monday. 

donna i will be there for 8 so will probably see you tomorrow

moira what time are you going? what do you look like? i have brown hair kinda bobbed now as just got it cut, 5 ft 7 and will have long gold coloured coat with pattern and strappy sandles. Hope to meet you tomorrow, not sure if dh will be with me or not, he struggles to get off work. 


jan good luck for london honey, i have probably missed you but will be thinking of you 

ok better go make the tea, i finished at 4 today as had my own car so dh will be home in about half an hour/ an hour.

ok chicks hopefully see some of you tomorrow

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

should see you tomorrow kirsty so good luck    

jan hope your feeling better & enjoy yourself

moonchild i'm 5ft nothing with brown hair usually tied back as i'll be going to work afterwards & a black suite. hopefully i will meet you & moria

yoda, camsmum, jane how are the bumps ?

roo, welcome roo this is a great site for laughing, crying & speaking to people who know what your going through. dont know where i would be without it.

jambo great wether were having, bet your hoping it keeps up for saturday. get you in the mood for your holiday lucky thing    

hope i've not missed anyone

donna

whey hey my spell check is working


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Twiggy & Ozzie,
I won't be there till 10am,  but I'm sure our paths will cross over the next few weeks.
Hi to everyone else.
Love Moira xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Good Luck to all those with scans today    

Twiggy   hope those follies grow to just the right size   .  You are very patient - hang in there 

Silver - Good Luck in London  

I thought it was going to rain today - looks lovely     

Luv JoeXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies

jo thanks for luck

moira sorry wee missed you this morning, was a girl who got called called moira and her dh had just been told off for using his mobile phone, we were wondering if it was you 

donna nice seeing you again this morning, how did the scan go honey? stay positive

lorna hope your scan went well honey

jan good luck today honey, thinking of you, hope your cold is better

jane hope we win tomoorw

kat how are you honey not heard from you for a while

tracey did you speak to the doctor? are you ok?

sharon how are you and bear doing?

ok i have probably missed people so sorry.

Well i have to call hosp after 11am to see what blood results are before i do todays injection as they may want to decrease the dose. This morning lining was over 12mm, had 1 follie 13 by 13, 1 13 by 11mm and 3 11 by 10mm, so will hopefully be monday but as hormones in blood were hi think they are scared that will have a few by monday so will prob decrease dose and hope 2 biggest ones grow and others shrink. This is a complicated thing! Ok hope all you lovely ladies got on well this morning.

i better go and call hosp.

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Guess what - I'm still in Edinburgh! If this wasn't happening to me I'd think I was making it up. Got to the airport (in my mum's car since ours is still broken - they were going to fetch it tomorrow on their way back from hols), flight delayed by an hour. Waited and waited, called my sister - turns out that having had no interest in their house sale for the past several months, she's suddenly got people viewing her house all weekend and we were going to have to get up early every morning, pack up all our stuff, turn the futon back into a sofa and leave the house and the poor thing was SO, SO apologetic (could tell she was frantic). By this time, I was feeling pretty awful and my ear was really sore, then they delayed the flight by ANOTHER hour (so not leaving till after 9.30 pm). Worked out that this meant we'd probably not make our connection at the other end and that even if we did we'd be walking from the station to my sisters in the dead of night. By this time I was shivering with a temperature and just wanted to be in bed and dh looked at me and said "this is mad, let's go home". He pointed out that not only would I probably get worse with all the running around (no chance of a bed during the day now), but it was pretty much certain I couldn't do the tests (had also been taking aspirin - duh!) and I realised too that it wasn't very fair to turn up with an infection at an IVF clinic with girls taking immunosuppressants !

But I think it might just have turned out for the best - we've got a cancellation apt on 25th May (it was that, 6th of June or the end of August!!!) and we got a free transfer on the flights cos of the delay. So I can recover, we only have a couple of weeks to wait, haven't lost any money -  and my sister can show her house in peace  !

My life's not usually like this - honest! It just seems to be anything relating to the infertility WILL be complicated - had a few nightmares about the house, but apart from that I'm not normally a drama queen (there should be an emoticon for drama queen, I reckon - something with a crown and a pink feather boa maybe?)! 

As a bonus in all this - I've lost 3lbs while I've been ill!! Probably all the sweating I've been doing, but hey! 

I wanted to say a big thank you to everyone for all the support - you're a brilliant bunch !

Lorna and Kirsty - I'll take this opportunity to send you some more     for those follies. Kirsty - what a balancing act, eh? Hope the drug change does the business for you. 

Will check back later for more news but off to take the advice from the other day and try and grab the garden before the students from downstairs do! 

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning girls,

shame I didn't bump into any of you this morning- was one girl called Donna but didn't think she fitted your description.we had to wait till 9.20 to be seen.

Jan- well what a saga! Glad its all worked out well in the end- absolutely no point pushing yourself when you feel so ill.You'll get much more out of the appointment if you're firing on all cylinders and can enjoy the break too.Hope you feel better soon  Lots of fluids and rest and well done on the 3lbs - got to be a silver lining in there somewhere for you( get it )

Twiggy- well now, things are going in the right direction now hopefully for you.Sounds like we're kind of having similar problems.Let us know the results of your blood test.I'm phoning in too.Fingers crossed for mon- have a nice chilled weekend if you can  

How did you get on Donna and moira?

Joe- get out there and get some rays  rain forecast for later but thought that yesterday too.Have you plnated your sunflowers?Hows bump?

Tracey- hope you're not too stressed by the scan results hon.Let us know as soon as you find out.Fingers crossed  

Sharon- haven't heard from you for a while- how's bump?

Jambo- hope you're shopping for bikinis this weekend 

Roo- how's you?And anyone I've missed sorry.

Well Dr Thong did scan and I lost count of follies.I think I've got 9 reasonable size left and some small on the left and the right has 11 big upto 23mm and 9 small.Lining 17mm. Waiting for oestrogen results and very anxious.You know what Dr is like- he said if blood ok we can proceed(of course I read into that theres a chance we may not 'proceed')Also my ovaries are 'unusual'.Thanks very much.Said he prefers to see a steady increase instead of my nothing on the low dose and going bananas now.Anyway booked for EC mon at 11am all being well. terrified.Also not sure how many follies may be lost as they'll be too big by mon but theres a batch that hopefully won't overshoot. I asked nurse how big is too big but she was vague- apparently they just disappear after a certain size.Some of them have grown 6mm in 2 days- you work it out- in 3 days... 
Trying to stay calm.Finger crossed blood will be ok.Have trigger shot and everything ready to go for sat night.
ah the ups and downs of IF.
speak later,
love moonchild xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna this is fab news on the scan.   Good Luck for Monday - oohhh you could have 2 wee embies on board by Wednesday -  

Got my sunflower seeds planted on Tuesday ( I think - lost track of my days) hope they work this year as last years a disaster      

Take Care

Luv Joe   xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

kirsty, that sounds even more complicated than full ivf, keeping everything crossed for monday    

jan put your feet up & rest sounds like you need it.

lorna sounds like you will have lots of nice follies for monday good luck & welcome 2ww.

moria how did you get on.

joe your making me jealous i'm stuck at work & i'm the only manager in so i can even go for a sneaky sunbath   

well it looks like i've got at least 6  good size follies around 14-15mm ish & a couple of wee one. oh & shock stun what looks like a couple of cysts. so we are looking at wednesday for e/c friday at the very latest but if they continue the way they are it will be wednesday. it is going so quickly this time.

p.s did anybody see the article in the Scotsman on friday i think about acupuncture on et day, i missed it but my doctor is going to phone me today (i hope) to discuss it.

well hope everybody else is well.

jambo you getting hyper yet     

kat where are you ?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi honies

donna i am stuck at work too, have to stay until at least 5 but am picking dh up at 7pm so will either stay at work or leave and go to b and q and look at plants and get dh some hayfever stuff at boots, he is starting to get bad again. Well done on the follies hon, i agree it has gone really quick, at least we will all be in the 2ww together, may help to keep us sane. Is exciting in 2 weeks time some or all of us may be preggers    There was an ivf accupuncture article in the times yesterday, a friend gave me it at work this morning, it says that accupuncture doubles the chance of pregnancyif have straight after ivf treatment then again 3 days later (i take it they mean ec or et? It says that if you do it the same day as ivf then you get better results (i take it they mean et)? I will keep the article and show you next time we meet. 

joe you lucky thing it is freezing in this office, i was just going to go fill hot water bottle  i planted giant sunflower seeds last year and came up quite well so fingers crossed

lorna honey I have to go back monday again probably for hgc injucetion all going well, i was just saying we will all be testing same time, scary. Thats great news about the follies, they told me they trigger them when over 18mm but will prob want smaller ones to catch up if doing ivf to get more eggs for you. I am sure you will be fine for ec, good luck honey  . Have you def to do trigger shot on sat night then? did you manage to get blood results?

jan nothing runs smoothly does it, although it has worked out for the best as you will be feeling better, your sis will be sorted etc and as you say it is only a couple of weeks away and you are not loosing your deposit which is great. Just rest up and get better honey  

hi to all you other girls

well i called hosp and i have to drop dose to 50 ius and go back on monday, so fingers crossed the 2 biggest ones are about 17/18mm by then and i can get trigger shot. Hopefully see some of you there again, speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

well I'm in panic mode and . My Oestrogen levels are pretty high but they're going to go ahead on mon with ec but its by no means a certainty they will transfer.Ciara said it depends on my condition on tranfer day and we may have to freeze them if we get any. I know they're just being cautious and it'll probably be ok but i'm stressed up to my eyeballs now.What ifs are driving me mad.I told them I don't really have any symptoms so hopefully thats a good sign.

Sorry girls, I'm blubbing away here, don't let me make you all negative,
love moonchild xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry kirsty- meant to say well done on the good news from you- lets hope your follies behave themselves over the weekend and then all systems go  

Ozzie- hope you're good to go on wed with ec  

hoping and praying I'm on 2ww with you both,
love lornaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey

lorna honey dont cry, i know it is easier said than done but worrying wont help, put your feet up, relax and drink plenty of water. What ifs are really frustrating, especially for hormonal women but think of all the lovely embries you will have, i am sure they will go ahead with et, as you said no symptoms must be a good sign. You will be the first one to test out of us lot  try and stay positive honey, not long now. 

ok what have the hospital said about dh abstaining? i am trying to decide if its better for us to bms tonight and save up until monday or wait until tomoorw as hopefully some swimmers will survive in there (sorry tmi)  but dont know what to do for the best and just wondered what they tell couples undergoing ivf to get optimal sample 

ok i better get back to work

chin up lorna 

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

Feeling much sympathy for you girls who are cycling!

Lorna - hang on in there! I know it feels like forever, but the time will pass - waiting and not knowing is quite definitely the worst bit of all. Tuck up with the DVDs and dh and the lovely labradoodle and take very good care of yourself.

Kirsty - when dh's are providing their "contribution" for IVF it's the same drill as if they're getting a SA done. They're supposed to abstain for no les than 3 days but nore more than . . . ooh, 5, I think (anyone help me out here?). When we were doing the Clomid cycles though they were saying every other day "around" the time of ov (and since those   can last a good few days up there, you could start tonight  ). The egg's viable for about 24 hours after ovulation - and you'll have the most accurate knowledge on when you ovulate as is humanly possible. Had to laugh at Grazia Magazine the other day, in an article about how Posh and Becks are trying for baby no.4 (whoop-de-doo!) and how they really want a girl. So there were tips about how to conceive a girl (of course!) - all about how girl   (that should really be pink!) are slower than boy  , so your best bet is to BD 5 days before or AFTER (??!!) ov and not around the time of ov since all the boy ones would get there and fertilise the egg before the girl ones got past your cervix. Was tempted to write to them to point out that if you were to BD 5 days AFTER ov, not only would you be unlikely to get a girl, since the egg's just hanging around at this point and the boy   are still quicker, but you'd be unlikely to get pg at all (unless you'd got your dates wrong) as your egg would be past fertilising. But then I remembered to get a life . . . 

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Bit calmer tonight thanks girls. Just the thought of more things going wrong got a bit too much! Phoned DH and he came home and took me for lunch at the cafe across the road and has been working from home.
No point in going too mad with stress ( we believe you)as I just don't know what will happen next week.Hopefully it will all go according to plan.I'm sure we all feel that if something can go wrong with the tx it will happen to us.

Thanks  girls for the support today though and thanks so much for phoning amidst my bubbling  Jan!

I'm torn whether to put in an appearance at my friends hen night- really want to and should as I'm the witness at the wedding and she was my bridesmaid- but she's just told me all these people from work and the past will be there and not sure if I can sound convincingly fake about what I;m doing just now.

Kirsty-to abstain or not to abstain...we were given same advice as Jan said.3-5 days but i've read articles where the studies showed that more than 2 days the volume increases but the quality decreases as the longer the sperm hang about in the tubes the more they get damaged by free radicals.Generally they say every other day for bms.Lets put it this way, the more sperm are in your tubes ready to jump the eggs the better.We have the problem that if he takes 'no action' today, it will be 5 days by mon  and he has high abnormals( don't want them hanging about too long)and if he does it will be 2.5 days.tmi! he can forget about me taking action- with ovaries this size?  You've just no dignity left after IF have you? 
Go for it girl,

jan hope you feel better soon, and hope everyone has a good weekend- sorry may be on a lot stressing in advance.

off to wash a  nightie for mon- oh god, need new slippers...
love moonchild xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi moonchild

i'm sure camsmum was told that they would do ec but may have to freeze (cant remember why think it was possible ohss). she drunk loads of water got the et done on the original day it was supposed to be & got a bfp, so chin up    .

ozzie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks ozzie,
how are you feeling about next week
moonchild xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi moonchild


feeling quite good actually, dont know why, probably just keeping myself positive.

can you or anybody else help, i'm going to go for acupuncture on the morning of et & dont want to go the the guy i used to see. can anybody recommend a good one


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna 

Take it easy on yourself take each step at a time, your doing so well. 
keep drinking the blooming water, I know its all I go on about but I am convinced it does help. Dont put too much pressure on yourself. If need be they can be frozen but keep thinking positive honey the levels may well have dropped to the correct level by Wednesday and remember the nurses and drs always look on the - but what if side. When I had my bfp from a hpt they really scared me by saying - well you know it could be a chemical preg or some other bizzare reason why I was preg but not accurate and not to get hopes up till their test came back. It was ok in the end. So dont let them worry you too much. 
I will wish everything to be ok Lorna for Wed but try not to get too down if they need to be frozen its best they give the embies the best possible chance . 


Thinking of you - Try to chill if you can ... I know I know

Luv YodaXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Still here. I have been doing quick scan of posts but been out every night so no time to post. Dh is away so may as well make the most of it.

Kirsty sounds really frustrating waiting for your follies to be the right size. Like Jan says for the swimmers they told us you want no less than 3 days but no more than 5 days.

Moonchild what are your ostrogen levels? and like someone says the same thing happend to Tracey and they let her go ahead in the end. good luck for EC/ET

Ozzie hope your EC/ET go well 

Tracey was nice to see you at the racecourse, I mean swimming   the other night. As I said wont make it next week but I will be back.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I have to rush, Im packing to go to Aviemore tomorrow for a few days There will bel be lots of you on the 2WW by the time I get back.   


 

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jane

brilliant picture, thats definitely one for the album. bet your so proud of your bump.

ozzie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Jane,
what a lovely bump you;'re growing!Have a fab time in Aviemore.

Joe- thanks hon.I'm on 3rd litre water not including other liquids today- you;re right they're always cautious and we read so much into every throw away little comment sends us    Am going to pretend I;m chilled for w/e and see what happens mon.Bit worried that the trigger shot tomorrow night might kick off symptoms though...stop it! have a good one.

Ozzie- I've been having acupuncture at Napiers in Stockbridge- they have 3 but usually quite hard to get appointments, though they do have a cancellation list.I've been booking up everything in sight in the hope of getting one around transfer time, then cancelling ones I know I won't need so I'll check my diary to see if you could get one?What day do you think transfer likely? The study looked good for before and after transfer with twice as many pregnancies but hard to co-ordinate at the clinic.its slipped a bit on my agenda as think it may be the last thing on my mind come next week.I can dig out the number if you can't find it.

lorna xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone, just popping in befroe settling down for a movie and a curry!

lorna, i just wanted to post to say hang in there, i went through the same thing but as others have mentioned just drank loads and loads (at least 3 litres) of water and hoped for the best. they were going to freeze all but i went in for a check up scan two days after ec and saw dr thong. he asked how i was feeling and i lied through my teeth and said i was fine even though i was in agony!!!  probably very naughty but i was sooooo desparate for the cycle to work the thought of spending weeks in hospital with ohss just didnt bother me  ( i'm not saying this is the right option!!!!). it was an absolute nightmare two days and i really really feel for you right now, i spent a lot of time crying! 

if you want to ask anything you can pm me, or text me, i will pm my mobile number to you.


big hugs honey

camsmum


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks lorna

it looks like (everything going well) my et will be friday, don't know if you are supposed to have the acupuncture on the day of et or the day before ?? i would imagine it would be really hard to get an appointment on the morning of et.

ozzie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks for advise girls, better get to it before dh falls asleep then    will come back on in morning

lorna wish your dh luck honey, you are right no dignity when doing this

hi jan i will do i tonight, fancy a girl anyway

ok got to run speak tomorrow

kirsty xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

You are right dignity has gone out the window I never thought I'd have so many men having a look down there. But never mind now when it comes to labour I'll not be bothered about stripping off but I really have to draw the line at my dad wanting to be there with the video camera!!!!!

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

3 ltr!!!       and not including other liquids       

I can only manage 1 ltt these days with the sickness but you are drinking enough for both of us!! 

Way to go girl!!  

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Little Wolf 

Was thinking about you this afternoon - How are you doing with the jabbing? 

Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

yip i'm coming   
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks girls for keeping me sane!

Tracey, you were a very naughty puppy to lie to Dr Thong  but I completely understand where you were coming from- alls well that ends well  Trying hard to occupy myself as probably need my energy for whats to come next week.Plenty of time for hystrionics then (sp?) say she-I give myself till tomorrow morning for next tears not withstanding any sad tv I watch tonight 

Kirsty- we know what you're up to   Hope its more lurving   than bms! You can tell who's jaded with that!

Ozzie- the german study everyone hoes on about had a 2x higher pregnancy rate in women who had acupuncture 30mins before and for 30 mins after transfer.i.e. in the clinic.But you're right its not practical to organise this as you would need a room and an acupuncturist to give up half a day and travel to hossie.There is an acupuncturist at that place by the shops in the hospital who only is in one day a week and his name was prince sultan or something so i thought nah.
The before transfer is to calm you down and relax the uterus and increase blood flow there and same afterwards.kirsty mentioned times article yesterday when it still helped to have a session up to 3 days after transfer.So I decided not to stress about it and just see how i feel and what i can organise.Must find my diary...

kat- very quiet- hope its not side effect hell?

Jane -dignity- you'd have thought Dr Thong was opening an envelope before inserting dildocam today- I mean he didn't even offer to buy me a drink  tmi! You just strip off  all you like hon.


nite all,
moonchild xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

yeh no dignity, dh wasnt feeling well his hayfever was really bad, so he was like lets get it over with then  i was like charming what a romantic you are. Anyway both had a good laugh and got it over with so heres hoping that i will be ready for jab on monday.    I am now starting to worry that if the others grow and i end up with more than 2 follies dont think they will give me the injection  not sure what happens, i take it ovulation would still happen naturally but you wont be able to time it as well. 

lorna i am really struggling with drinking water, never mind have to keep trying, how do you manage 3 litres? must spend your life in the loo  good luck for the shot tonight, what time do you have to do it? i am sure everything will work out fine  where and when is the hen night honey? i am sure your friend will understand either way, the less stress you have just now the better. Did your dh manage to empty the tanks then  yeh as you say at least by monday it will be 3 days and hopefully less abnormals, volume prob doesnt matter quite as much for ivf as long as quality is good. I couldnt remember what they had said before dh gave his samples as it was that long ago, we usually try for every other day around ov time but dont usually know when ov is, so at least this way have more of an idea and try to time things better, lets hope it works. 

joe yeh i will come along to scottish meet aswell, at least i know where mcarthur glen is and a sat or sun afternoon suits me as dh works weekends anyway, and can go shopping not been there for ages 

sharon like the new pic, i know what you mean about all the men and the dildo cam, dh was laughing at doc duncan doing my scan yesterday with a jacket shirt and tie, he was like shouldnt they wear a white coat  you are right though we will be more prepared for labour than most. Your dad doesnt really want to go in with a video camera does he?  have a great time in aviemore.

donna i think i will ring up and give accupuncture a try been meaning to do it for ages, i think the place that i go to homeopathic doc does accupuncture aswell, on york place. Are you going to try and get an appointment for around et?

tracey movie and a curry sounds great honey, hope it was good. We are going out to the indian with a couple of friends tonight, mmm. 

jan are you feeling better honey? yeh we were told every other day during clomid cycels and i know can last 4 or 5 days in there, just couldnt remember best day if you know what i mean, anyway took your advise and went for it last night so will wait until monday now and will hopefully get trigger shot, then go for it as much as poss for a couple of days after that. Is it 12-48 hours after the trigger shot that you ovualte? Why is this so complicated if an 11 year old and a 63 year old manage it why cant we . That was interesting about advise on how to concieve a girl, i agree with you that i can see why to do it a few days before ov to give the girl ones time to catch up with the boy ones but surely they would still have an equal chance of a boy or a girl as boy ones will still be up there? or do they have shorter life spans than the girl ones? but i cant see how after ov would make any diff as boy ones would still get there quicker and less chance of preg anyway  The peugot car ad on the radio really annoys me just now, says stuff about how having kids isnt the end of your world, like you dont have a life if you have them, obviosly didnt think of all the infertile women depeate for them   anyway rant over

I went to boots yesterday on way to collect dh from work (went to get him hayfever stuff) and i ended up buying baby clothes for my brothers baby, couldnt resist they were so cute, although got 1 unisex and 1 girls thing, i have  a feeling its a girl but if its not i am sure someone will have a girl and i can give it away as a present, got 2 t ****s with a wee zebrab on the front and a fleecy pink all in one suit with a bunny embroydered on the front and a hood with ears. I want a baby  ok i better stop moaning and ranting and get going, it pipe band day today down here so if any of you hormonal women want an eyeful of hundreds of men in kilts dunbars the place today  i am off down the street  

speak soon have a nice day,

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hello there!
Just about to nip round to my folks for tea (and a play with the dog  !). Just thought I'd say hi.

Haven't checked the score yet Jambo, but I hope you're smiling.

Kirsty - you're so brave going into the baby clothes bit! I have to avoid the aisle with the baby stuff at the supermarket in case I burst into tears half way along. I'm with you on the Peugeot add - and the next person that says "you can have mine" when I say I don't have kids will get hit too  .

Lorna - I've IMed you with a question about nutrition stuff. Hope the weekend is passing as quickly as possible and you're not getting too stressed about it all - not too long to go now!

Hi to Jane, Tracey and Yoda and the bumps. And to Kat and Ozzie - keep stabbing away with those needles.

I'm feeling a wee bit better, but now have a rash! Hope it's just a heat rash from being sweaty with the fever (sorry TMI!). Really want to be fit for school on Monday since I'm having to ask for another day off next week!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats to the Hearts supporters (Twiggy and Jambo I think) on winning the Scottish Cup.    Would have been nice for Gretna to have won they played so well, felt a bit sorry for them.  

Enjoy your weekends and Lorna good luck tonight.  

Twiggy enjoy your Indian sounds nice - I was supposed to be going to La Tasca Tapas at Omni tonight but dh decided to do garden just had a nice pizza takeaway instead - yum!  Cheap night in      TV is rubbish!!

Hope weather good tomorrow for all of us     

Take Care luvlies

Luv Yodaxxx

 

LW -    Hope you are well honey miss you    seems ages since you posted


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girlies

what a lovely day today

lorna how did the injection go last night? hope you are not to stressed out honey, it will be over soon. Did you say your appointments at 11am? will be thinking of you.

joe i was sitting on the edge of my seat yesterday, but at least we won. The indian was lovely it was nice to get out and have a good natter, we dont really go out very much, saving up for ivf doesnt help i suppose. Have a nice sunny day

jan glad you are feeling better honey, as you will probably have heard we won the cup on penalties, very nerve racking  . yes i was quite proud of myself going into the baby section and not crying, i thought if i start buying stuff for it now may get more used to the idea before he/she arrives, as it is going to be very tough  i keep going and having a look at it though is so cute and it hurts so much that we cant have one   think i am going mad call the men with straight jackets. The couple i was out with last night her sister just had a wee boy through iui at edinburgh think it was 3 weeks ago, anyway he is only 4lb called rio and she just stares at him all the time and says she still cant believe she doesnt have to hand him back, i thought that was a really nice story. I agree with you with people saying you can have mine, sometimes i feel like saying i will get the adoption papers drawn up then will i  maybe thats a bit cruel . hope you feel fit for school tomorrow. 

kat where are you honey? am worried now, hope you are ok 

jane, donna what a game  jane at least you got your moneys worth honey, and we won in the end  how many sitters did we miss though  and that ref, theres wasnt a penalty and ours was, and hartley could have blown it at the end, he must have known that he would get sent off for reacting. Alls well that ends well 

tracey have you heard from doc yet? when was it you got an appointment for?

sharon hows baby bear, hope you are having a good time in aviemore.

moira when do you start jabbing honey? 

ok sorry if i have missed anyone.

Yesterday i ended up going to the pipeband day with my wee cousin (ollie 4) gran and mum, we got chips and popcorn and a plastic blow up sword. Ollie was very taken with the wee girls doing highland dancing and i ended up having to playt fights, chasing and ninjas with him and was knackered  although not sure if all the running and lifting him did me much good  he is solid very heavy, will watch what i am doing after tomorrow, if i get trigger injection. I then went and watched footie at my mum and dads, had pizza about back of 5pm, came home tidied up and went for an indian at 8pm and ate it all, am such a pig. 

ok better go and clean didnt get much done yesterday. Speak soon

lorna good luck for tomorrow again

kirsty xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
How are you all? I have just watched the Hollyoaks omnibus(sad, I know) and the little baby in that has just died. I was sitting bubbling away on the sofa like a complete idiot. Characters are never written out of Hollyoaks, they always seem to be killed off.
Anyway, I was at the clinic on Friday and saw Dr Mary and Ciara. Twiggy, I didn't get there till 10am, so it definitely wasn't me that was getting told off. Good luck on Monday. Apparently my uterus was looking good and healthy (always nice to get compliments), but there was a cyst on my left ovary. Dr Mary said it was nothing to be worried about and it would probably be gone by the next scan, if not, they will drain it. I start down regging on the 1st day of June period, so that should be around 2nd June and I reckon if all goes well ec and et will happen end June beginning of July. The injections aren't a huge deal to me because I inject four times a day for my diabetes. I have to admit though 6 injections a day does get you down, but if it means our dream will come true, I'll do 6 and more.
Ozzie and Moonchild, good luck with the EC. Little Wolf, where are you - hope all is well? 
Hi to all you other lovely ladies.
Take care 
Moira xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

little wolf we're really getting worried about you know   

moria i'm glad everything starting to fall into place, you'll be stimming in no time.

jambo - did you manage to stay to your no alcohol plan yesterday, i hope so  

jan hope your feeling better  

lorna good luck for tomorrow, it'll be a breeze    

tracey hope everything goes well for you tomorrow,i'll be thinking of you   

yoda & jane hope you are okay in this heat.

kirsty are you back again tomorrow morning  (eri) i'll be there about 8 ish.

hi to anyone i missed 

ozzie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Lorna!! Will be checking for good news when I get in from work!!
love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna -  Good Luck with EC   we will all be thinking of you.  Dont be like me and get up too quickly then faint     

Twiggy - Sounds like you had fun yesterday.  I love the name Ollie I was thinking of Oliver for my little baby boy and Ollie for short so cute.  I bet hes is a wee sweetie too.        Hope you are well and had a chilled weekend

Tracey - Good Luck tomorrow.    


Ozzie it'll soon be you for EC   

Must dash hello to everyone  else off to watch Braveheart XX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

was feeling too sick and sore yesterday to log on but better today thought nervous doesn't sum it up! HCG was ok but didn't want to do it after reading the leaflet you get with it about how you shouldn't use it if your oestrogen levels were high....Got about 3 hrs sleep last night- just the thing for a make up free day!Shaved and showered  at 6am.Un heard of for me. Ec has been put back to 12 now as they've more ICSIs to do 1st thing.Tum te tum, I;m hungry....Will let you know how it goes!
Thanks for all the good luck.Hope you are all doing ok.
Jan I;ve Pm you about nutrition, twiggy good luck for your scan today!
love lorna x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Lorna - have IMed you back. Good luck!!

Kirsty - hope your scan goes well today. Course, you will just go for it anyway if there's too many to trigger, won't you? But I hope you have two perfect follies ready for triggering - fingers crossed!  

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls

lorna good luck again honey have been thinking of you, it will be over soon hope you get lots of good eggs  

jan thanks for luck, are you feeling ready to face a class full of kids today?

joe yeh i did have fun, was really lasy this weekend, really should have done more housework  never mind i might try and take tomorrow off, going to try and take it more easy at work this week. I didnt like the name oliver at first but has really grown on me and like it now, he really suits it. 

donna was nice seeing you again this morning, how did it go honey? are you to do hgc today? and ec wed?

hi to all you other girls

well got scan and bloods done this morning, dr rodgers says lining still looks abnormal  and at start of next cycle they want to take a better look and put in fluid? not sure what this is about. Anyway on the positive side i have 2 good sized follies 20mm and 1 smaller one 13mm. She said poss of twins, v small poss of triplets but if get preg most likely to be one anyway. So they gave me the hgc in the stomach so better go for it again tonight 

ok got to get back to work will come back at lunch time

kirsty  xxxx

kat where are you?


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Well, I've done it! If anyone's looking for a cancellation cycle - I just cancelled mine. Should have been calling with af this week and couldn't believe I was doing it, as part of me is desperate to be cycling now. BUT my health is not great at all just now, and I need to lose that extra weight and check out those immune tests so I don't get left feeling "what if" if I get another BFN. We just don't have the money to risk another cycle without getting these things under control. It'll be December before I get the chance to cycle at the ERI again, unless I get someone else's cancellation. Eek! Is it OK to hang about here though? If by any miracle I get a natural BFP, I have to go back to them for Clexane treatment so they're still my clinic I suppose. Not feeling very happy today - the dream seems a very long way off  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi everyone,
SO busy and exciting on here at the moment with all the treatmens going on!

Lorna- a big huge GOOD LUCK for today honey, I hope it all goes well and you got lots (but not too many!) lovely eggs. Take it easy (I'm sure you will) and get DH to make you lunch and dinner and also do the hoovering, perhaps a massage too....it's the least he can do!

Twiggy- yay!! you got your injection! best get down to it then girl! there'll be a rush on ear plugs at the local store in dunbar tonight from all your neighbours trying to drown out the     hee hee!! Good luck honey and well done on buying items for your niece/nephew. I think you are right to start preparing yourself for it now (but them again, you might decide you need to keep them all for yourself by the end of this month when you get a BFP!!!). My niece was one of the girls doing highland dancing on Saturday (not the one that fell over, poor soul) she loved it!

Jan- oh you poor thing. sending you a big cyber hug. That must have been a tough decision to make but you are right to try and get as healthy as possible so you feel you've given it the best chance. are you still thinking of going to London?

Moira- good news that you are all set to start treatment! My  friend and ex-flatmate is diabetic and sometimes it really got her down having to do so many injections a day. It must be a real pain sometimes. At least with the treatment injections, you get to see progress and know they are only for a short space of time. I started to miss injecting myself (!!!!!!!) by the end of it all. mad. 



Ozzie- are you still set for et on Friday? so that means EC Wednesday and hcg tonight, is that right? GOOD LUCK honey!!!!!!! let us know how  you get ton with the hcg tonight and if it stings less than last time!

Little wolf- strangely quiet not like you, we may have to send out a search party 

Yoda and Jane hello to you and your bumps, hope you had nice relaxing weekends!

I went to the doctors this morning, it was just to do with the cyst that they noticed at my 12 week scan. they were supposed to look at it again in my anomaly scan but forgot (and so did I, too busy looking at thebaby to care about a cyst!) so they just said they will make another scan appointment once the baby is born. phew, nothing to worry about thank heavens!! 

Bump is getting much bigger. I spent Friday afternoon getting lightly suntanned in the garden with a pregnant friend of mine who is due this Thursday. It was so nice the two of us sitting there with our bumps, especially as she has been trying so long too and lost a little one at 5 months last year. 

Soon there will hopefully be lots more of us sitting in the garden with bumps, Kirsty ,Ozzie and Lorna next then Moira soon after and a Christmas miracle for Jan.

Camsmum


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

well lorna it will all be over by now, hope you are feeling ok honey and your eggs are busy fertilising.

jan honey sorry you are feeling sad but i think you are right to wait until feel well enough, when could you start cycling if you go to london? of course you can stay here, we would miss you if left. Im still going to be here when am a very old lady   whatever happens.

tracey glad the scan was nothing to worry about, told you  and glad bump is growing nicely, i cant wait to have a bump (if it ever happens), might be able to get trousers to fit me then   yes neighbours will need to turn up the tv the next few nights  the wee girls doing highland dancing were so cute, how old is you neice?

hi all you other lovely ladies got to run,

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

kirsty i was still waiting in the little room after you had long gone, thought they had forgot about me.  

tracey glad everything went okay & you can get down to enjoying your pg again.

lorna hope your feeling okay  & good luck with the phone call tomorrow   

jan i'm sure if you do it when you feel ready  you will benefit, meanwhile if you want a chat we're all here for you.

jambo  - you still recovering    

hi lw, yoda jane & moria.

well i do my hcg tonight at midnight yipee. has anybody had dr ding ? i got her & a new nurse today & they really confussed me, just when i thought i had got to grips with it !!!!!

dr ding, told the nurse she was scanning the right ovary when she was scanning the left the she said all the follies in the right might be cyst's when dr mary & dr thong said that there were only two possible cyst's, she also took about 7 pictures of my ovaries. then after being left in a room for about 50 minutes the nurse told me it would be okay if my husband done his bit tonight so it would be fresh for wednesday (even though that is only 1 1/2 days away. mind you she kept getting confussed & saying they would see me on friday.     

ozzie


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Ladies


Lorna - you will no dobt be in bed or on sofa watching TV.  Just popped in to say hope all went well for you today.  Keep your DH on his toes while to get some well earned rest 

Camsmum - so glad everything was ok.  You had us all worried,    but my guess was if something suspicious they would have had you in urgently.  Anyway bet thats a load off your mind pheww    

Twiggy- ooooooo      have fun 

Must go 

Little Wolf where have you gone  please come back


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls just a quickie, sorry no personals.

Was last to be taken so was a basket case  by then.Got 14 eggs which was a bit surprising but also good that there weren't too many and I think thats a decent number.I have to say though that i found the whole thing really painful( not trying to put anyone off as most people seemed better than me and I always fal into the 'small %').I remember quite a lot that happened , especially the pain getting worse and them wiping tears from  my eyes and topping up the pain relief.Didn't sleep through it unfortunately.Also needed extra pain relief immediately after- got morphiny things and paracetamol which took the edge off.So didn't get a sleep.Had one when i came home but have woken up with really sore tummy now.tried paracetamol and paracetamol with codeine but no difference.Any suggestions? Tracey, Silver was this how you were?

Anyway off to bed and hopefully better in the morning.Hope some fertilise- will be first time we've ever found out if that works or not.Hope you're all ok,
love lorna xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just logging in quickly before work (back today!) to check on Lorna.

I'm sorry you had a tough time of it - but you're right that 14 is a great number. I hope you've got some little embies snuggled up in a dish over at the ERI right now. I didn't have too much trouble with pain (just digestive system like I said before) - paracetemol took the edge off enough. Sorry I can't be more help. Take it easy and let dh do all the running around.

Twiggy - hope the   gets good results  . 

Kat - Where are you? Are you OK? Let us know!!!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

lorna 14 eggs is great  sorry you are in pain honey, i can see me being like you with pain as i always wake up really quick after general aneasthetics etc, last one i had i remember waking up when they were taking the tube out was horrible. At least thats the worst bit over honey and you can relax, hope you have 14 embries at eri now and 2 are getting ready to go back into mummy  let us know when you phone

donna i didnt see you come out right enough, thats terrible. So if you did hgc last night then i take it ec is def wed? these doc and nurses sound v confused. I would listen to what doc thong etc said about cysts as they seem to know what they are talking about. How many follies did you have then?? hgc nips a bit doesnt it, good luck for tomorrow. I called up and got an accupuncture appointment for 8th June (first i could get) so will give it a try. Depending on when your dh last emptied the tanks you wouldnt think they would be telling you to do it a day and a half before ec 

hi jan back to work honey, hope its not to stressful 

hey joe hows wee man?

hi to everyone else, kat come back 

ok we went for it last night  but dont think i have ovulated yet as temp wasnt up this morning , now dh is worried about filling the tanks quickly to try again   he took extra zinc and selinium this morning, not that that will make any difference now but i thought i would humour him  have any of you heard about putting ice on nads just before bms to wake up swimmers? dh is not keen and thinks i am pulling his leg but i am sure i have heard that before  about time the men went through some torture 
I decided to take the day off work today as it was quiet, i have loads of time and i though would do me good, although think i am just going to clean, go down bank, sort out mortgage etc- would prob have been better going to work  anyway it was stressing me out yesterday, some people in my room started having a go at me as i get time back for going to the hospital, which my boss had said was ok (even though he doesnt know why i go). Anyway they said that they wouldnt get it if it was them etc ect, they are a different section and i said i agreed that everyone should be the same but i went to my boss and told him to double check that i am entitled to get it and he checked and it is fine so i told them that and they said were angry with my boss as he is always breaking the rules and twisting stuff to suit him. If its going to cause this much trouble then just take it off my time i dont care  there boss must be more strict but thats not my fault, anyway sorry for the rant, i really get on with these people and dont want to fall out over something like this  things like that stress me out i hate tension, sorry for rant

kirsty xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all , justa quickoe as I'mat work but wanted to pop in and say YIPPEEE WELL DONE!! to Lorna. 14 is a perfect number of eggs honey well done!!!!! A nice large number but not so large that the quality might be affected (as happened with mine). My ec was fine, I felt and remembered nothing at all until I camr round in the ward after and then the pain started! You just have to go with it and take the paracetemol and codeine an dtake it easy. It will get better every day and by the weekend you will be fine. One thing I would mention is not to panic too much if you get bad stomach cramps, I woke up with them one night and was about to get dh to take me to the hospital they were so bad then I went to the loo and broke wind and the pain all went away! sorry if TMI!!!! OH, how exciting I'm so pleased for you, 14 eggs!!! So what time is your appt tomorrow for et??

Ozzie- yay !!! one more day until ec! how are you feeling? I soooo hope it works for you this time honey!!!

Kirsty- havent heard anything about using ice and I'd be wary of doing so to be honest, you don't want them to cold, they might get too lazy to swim. I'm sure you could inflict some other torture on him though,    I know the REAL reason you are taking a day off work today is because you are too exhausted for all the BMS last night   Seriously though I'm sorry to hear about your workmates being like that, it's the last thing you need when you have all this other worry going on. Do none of them know what you are going through? Try not to worry too much about it, I'm sure if they had any idea at all of what was happeming they would totally support you.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies 

tracey yeh the 2 that are moaning i used to sit next to and confide in so they know why i am going to hosi, i now feel like they think i am a chancer as not a "real illness"   but one of the women who is saying this had 6 months off work (full pay) without saying what was wrong with her. I only have an hour here or there and is loads of time i have felt like crap and could easily have called in sick but i never take sick days  sorry for going on i just dont want them to think i am getting special treatment, which i dont think i am as i know loads of people who have got time off for hosp appointments. Never mind i am off today. Have you got your new car yet?

I have just been surfing the net to see about timing intercourse after hcg injection, hosp told me would be 12 hours to 3 days so to do it as much as possible but on net it says 36 hours to 70 odd?? so i dont know whether to try again tonight or wait and save it up a bit until tomorrow night again? sorry this is all tmi but dont know who else to ask.

dont want to waste it all before ov occurs (i know it can live a few days most likely 2 or 3) so maybe tomorrow would be best? who knows.

I better go and o something, speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi twiggy, I'm afraid I dont know and you have probably read more than me about it but from looking up timings for IUI, I get the following calculations:

hCG causes the egg to be released from the follicle 34-40 hours after it is administered.
Ideally an IUI would be performed in the window of time that begins 6 hours before ovulation and ends 6 hours after ovulation

min time: 34 hours to ripening 6 hours before ov =34-6=18 hours after injection

max time: 40 hours to ripening 6 hours after ov = 40+6= 46 hours after injection

However sperm can live at least 24 hours happily in womb therefore 46-24= 22 hours

so I would say best chance is between 18 and 22 hours after time of injection. 
with it all being possible from *10 hours after injection to 46 hours after injection*.

Not sure if that helps at all!!

I got my car, it's fine but I really miss my TT still! Jane will tel you that I used the satnav in my new car to get me to the swimming pool last tuesday but it ended up taking me to the racecourse!!

Good luck honey


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

lorna 14 is great hope you have good news today.

kirsty i think have heard something along the lines of what you are saying (about the ice) but dont know exactly what the facts are. (probably seen it on the family man).

well i've got ec tomorrow, the hcg wasn't to bad think i was still sleeping   dont know how many follies as all the docs have diffrent opinions. will have to wait till tomorrow to see.

better get back to work.

donna


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

Well done a great result!!   Good Luck phoning in today   and fingers crossed  tomorrow for transfer   

Twiggy -   for the    Enjoy your time off.  

Ozzie - Good Luck for tomorrow    



Was going to do  some gardening  but the weather doesnt know what to do.  Ah well hoovering it is. I am surprised I have any carpets left!!! Always hoovering this place. 



Luv YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls


tracey thanks for that i read zita wests book after i logged off and she says 36-40 hours so will need to try tonight again, as seems to be consistent with what you are saying, should ov today or tomorrow and want as many swimmers waiting to pounce as possible  like the calculations by the way, thats the scientist comming out in you   i like audi tts but at least will be more practical for baby. 

joe it doesnt know what to do here either cloudy/ sunny i will go out and water garden soon although think we had lots of rain through the night. Thanks  for luck

donna, yeh ec tomorrow good luck honey, you might see lorna getting her et, will be thinking of you both

lorna have you heard how embries are doing?

ok better go am in the middle of clearing out the office and sorting out paperwork, i just pile it up, then am going to hoover make tea, water garden and do ironing, should have gone to work  will catch you all later.

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Sounds like my class gave the supply teachers the run-around - what a bunch of wee  ! They were touchingly pleased to see me - can't think why as I can be such a nag at times! School seems like a slightly less pg-obsessed place at the moment, since the very pg girl is now on mat leave, my friend who's pg is quite careful about what she says because she knows my situation and the excitement over the other new arrival has died down a little. Honestly, a couple of weeks ago nobody was talking about anything else but pg and babies  .

Kirsty - grrr, I'm feeling really mad on your behalf   ! I can't believe those girls know your situation and are still arguing the toss! I agree with you that we should all be treated the same, but this whole "fertility treatment isn't life and death stuff" really gets to me. This is the same argument I'm having with my work, I suppose, in that they're saying they're not going to pay me for time out for fertility treatment (unless I jump through hoops and persuade them and they put a policy in place). It occurred to me the other day that ALL pg related stuff could be counted as "lifestyle choice" - noone HAS to have a baby, so why should we be penalised just because we can't do it the traditional way. Noone's suggesting that folk who got pg naturally don't get time off for hospital apts or for mat leave because they "chose" to have a baby - so why should it be that we, who can't get pg naturally through no fault of our own, should have to face even further cr*p by losing out on pay/time back. I'm with you Kirsty! Let's start a revolution  !

Joe - if you run out of carpets at your place, there's a couple here . . . .

Tracey - that car clearly has a mind of its own, and I'm not sure if it's a suitable one for a lady in your condition - racecourse indeed, it'll be the casino next  ! Did you hear about the poor kid who was taken to hospital down south somewhere in an ambulance that was using sat nav - sounds like the start of a joke, but it really wasn't funny. The thing took them all over the place including down a lane it couldn't fit through so they had to reverse all the way back up!

Ozzie - loads of luck with ec! Hope Lorna's good score is an omen for you and you get a good number too!

Lorna - what news? I'm hoping silence means you're off celebrating? Have been sending good vibes to the hospital (man!)  .

Off to add some more to my reports. Another school trip tomorrow - not saying where, in case anyone see us and spots anyone misbehaving (as if the little darlings would do that  ).

Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

not feeling to good so i wont stay on long. 

i was just wondering, i took the pregnyl injection last night & have been okay but i feel a bit dizzy now. has anybody else experienced this !!!


ozzie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a "quickie" as I am bludgeoned (sp?) by side effects at the moment.

Feeling totally tired, have gained weight and all I want to do is to leave work early and then flop on the couch. Not nice feeling, but that's how my energy levels are at the moment .. I am totally zapped!!! 

Have my pre-stims scan on Thursday 8:10am - anyone else about? 

I will try to go to the gym tomorrow and Friday ... really HAVE to lose weight ... I am close to the heaviest I've ever been!!!    

Well... just to say I am still here, still injecting but hoping I can start stimming on Thursday!

Hope everyone is feeling better than me at the moment .. it's really a horrible feeling!

Personals next time I find the time (and energy ...  ) to come on here again.

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls,
sorry been quiet- am in lots of pain since last night but think its particular to me Ozzie don't panic!!!You'll be fine. 
Big news is 11 fertilised embryos so DH is struting around with his chest puffed out- so at least we know the basics work! transfer hopefully at 12 tomorrow. none of the painkillers are taking the pain away and its across my whole abdomen particlularly upper abdomen- think it may be bowel spasm or something- i get a milder version wiht my period.Find walking sore.Anyway feel fine apart from that.Dr Ding checked me over today and seemed ok apart from the pain of course.Got more morphinely/codeine tabs they gave me afetr op but they haven't helped.Ah well, will pass soon.hopefully bm might help!
had acupuncture today to see if that would help- but no.Also going immediatley after transfer.Not looking forward to anyone going near cervix as any pain will start me cramping and that defeats the purpose.

ozzie- can't believe your turn has come round so quickly- good luck for tomorrow you'll be fine I'm sure.  I felt really crappy after the hcg- they said its normal.you'll soon feel better once the eggs are out.

kirsty- good luck with the bms-sorry i haven't properly caught up with everyone.i'll beat up your workmates if you like 

jan= glad you're feeling better

tracey- how did that dr appointment go- have i missed it?

kat- sorry you're having a bad time with side effects- you will feel better on stims I'm sure -I did.Good luck for your scan.i nearly fainted when i saw how much i weighed yesterday- don't worry about weight just now.

yoda- how r u?

love to everyone else- need to lie down,
nite 
lorna xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hello!

Wow - 11 embies - that's wonderful! Hopefully some for the freezer as well as 2 for you for tomorrow  ! Good luck with ET - it's a walk in the park compared to EC, and that's from someone who wasn't bad with EC. Know just what you mean about the upper tummy thing - that's what I had (I'm sure it was the anti-biotics!). It went on for a few days, but got easier day by day. It freaked me out at the time because I was expecting lower abdo pain (where else?). 

Lots of luck for tomorrow.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies

not got long

lorna wow 11 embries that is great, dont think you will be in much state to beat up my workmates but thanks anyway  good luck for et honey, i will be thinking of you 

donna good luck for ec today, thining of you to, hope you get lots of healthy eggs and embries . I felt a little dizzy but didnt really think of it being the hcg.

jan hi honey, you feeling better? thanks for the support, it has been really annoying me about my workmates as they know part of what i am going through and yes i suppose it wont kill me not to have kids but it might crack me up and its not doing my mental health any good. Some people just dont understand what it is like. I am so glad you girls are here to rant to as dont know what i would do without you , hope you get your work sorted as well. Have fun on your school trip today.

kat, yeh your still alive. Sorry you are feeling rubbish honey but it will be over soon. I am not back at hosp until monday morning so good luck for scan on thursday, let us know how you get on.

joe, tracey, jane, sharon, moira and anyone i have missed, hi

ok have to run going to finish work early today (lunchtime ) traying to take it a bit easier this week.

kirsty xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi, a real quickie from me to say

DONNA good luck honey!!! hope you get lots of eggs today and everything goes swimmingly (get it?! ha ha   )

Lorna- congrats that is fantastic news! 11 embies is brilliant. sorry your so sore though, i remember the pain and it wasnt nice at all.   Jan is right though, ET is a walk in the park compared to EC so thats the worst part over for you (sorry donna if you're reading this part!) 

little wolf- hooray!!!! your still around! sorry your having a tough timre of it, I went to the doctor and got signed off because I nearly fell asleep at the wheel on the way home from work one day and it freaked me out. I think I was on day 7 of stims by then but        i havea feeling it was the build up of buserilin that made me tired more than the stimming drug. Anyway, it is an option if you feel you are not coping too well with everything. please dont worry about weight, I put on soooooo much during treatment. I know its easier said than done not to worry but it really is expectedthat you put weight on, the nurses will be surprised if you don't! 

kirsty- the start of the 2 ww for you , oh my! hope everything went 'to plan' last night and you are taking it easy. good for you leaving at lunch time, quite right too. I will join Lorna in beating up your workmates, I cant believe how insensitive they are being  

Jane- hope you are having a lovely time in aviemore. I was too lazy to go swimming last night so lay on the sofa watching family man. I was totally glued to it, have never seen it before!

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely day, will pop in later to see if Donna has posted on how she got on!

camsmum


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

lw i'll pm you when i finish  @ 1pm 
Crazy busy today

 HI AND GOOD LUCK TO ALLTHE OTHERS - tWIGGY   HOPE YOU ARE WELL

lUV yODAX

SORRY MAD RUSH  -- oZZIE THINKING OF YOU


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
well its been a surreal kind of day.Was quite calm( I thought1) and not getting my hopes up in case they decided not to transfer for some reason and ended up in a bit of an assembly line.They had 6 ET and 5EC today(ozzie hon hope you went ok-didn't know what you looked like or could have popped my head round curtains ).
Have had 2 grade 2, 3 and 4 cell embryos put back but was actually more upset( bizarrely) at the time about the other 9 which although they were sameish grade and size weren't divided enough to freeze.They kind of said it all in one sentence- oh we can't freeze any but we'll pick the best 2 bla bla, up you get wham bam, off you go. I didn't think i was attached to the wee suckers so soon but apparently I had invested some hope of not having to go through tx again and having an insurance policy.had to try 3 different catheters while dh just about broke my hand squeezing it! Didn't get a picture sadly but did see the white fuzzy blob on the screen.Think its going to take me a while to accept that we've got this far- make sense or were you all really happy and excited??I'm wierd 
Pain is a bit better today though still there- definitely related to bowel spasm  as well as ovary.Aren't the cobbles funnot.Discovered ozzie that putting the car seat back is best if you've any pain sitting up.By chance we got a last minute acupuncture appointment for the way home which helped because after leaving the clinic I was in floods of tears.Got some ear seeds stuck in to press when i feel stressed-wonder how often that will be then?  I'd recommend Fiona Wolfenden Jan- she was great and she's treating someone else with immune disorders that she sent down to argc for testing- special tx for her.

Ozzie-hope you're recovering fast, fingers crossed you got good eggs 

twiggy- hope your work mates have been more sensitive today.Its really bad that you have to put up with that too.looks like we're on 2ww together.  

jan- how was your school trip?

tracey- i know what you meant now about the bumps in the road 

jane- hope Aviemore is sunny!

kat- really hon do get signed off.Theres nothing more important than your health just now and these drugs are pretty shocking.I'm amazed at all you folks able to keep working.The stims will help a bit honest.I was upto drinking 3-4 ltrs water to keep washing everything through. 

hope everyone else is ok,
love lorna x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

just a quickie, i got 7 eggs (same as last time) so everything crossed for them & the little swimmers.

a wee bit sore on the left hand side & also got antibiotics to contend with again so i'm going back to lay down on the couch & look for sympathy.

i'll post again tomorrow.

hi to everybody

ozzie

moonchild


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

another quick message (am on the "blubbering side" of things today so not up for much posting really) ... 

Moonchild - good luck - keep those embies warm!!     

Ozzie - sorry, mixed up your EC & ET dates in my PM - keep my fingers crossed that everything is ok. 

I am trying to get through things without being signed off until EC - have already confirmed with my boss that I will have 2 weeks off for the 2ww. Boss is very supportive now and will let me go home earlier if I am not feeling too good (It's really a pain - I get all the side effects at once!!  ). Today I left at 3:15pm, so not too bad. 

Hope I am only on 2 weeks stims really ... NEED a break.

Twiggy - hope you're doing fine hun.

Yoda - thanks for the PM, hon. 

Camsmum, Moira, Jambo, Roo, Mrs W, Jane, Silver et al - hope you're doing fine and are not too miserable with the horrid weather we have at the moment!! 

Hugs,
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

lorna thats great news honey, 2 good embries tucked up nice and warm inside mummy  you take it easy, sorry you didn get to freeze any of the others  but on the bright side i am sure you wont need them as you will get a bfp in 2 weeks time    keeping everything crossed for you (well almost everything i still havent had a rise in temp so dont know if i have ovulated or not, is driving me mad  doubt dh will have enough in the tanks for tonight again)  hope the 2ww goes fast, what date do you have to go for blood test? i think you will prob test before me? i am not sure when to test as not sure if have ovulated, may wait until 1st june if no af. I didnt see these specific work mates today as i left at 12 and they were either off or comming in late, thanks for asking, just going to try and ignore it just now but is still niggling on my mind. 

donna 7 eggs is great honey lets hope they are all busy fertilising now, good luck for phone call tomorrow, i hope ec wasnt to traumatic for you and pain isnt to bad. 

kat honey if you feel that bad do get signed off, hopefully it will go quick until ec then you can sit back and relax. You are lucky to have a supportive boss, my boss is quite supportive, although he doesnt know whats wrong with me  not sure if that would make a difference.

hi joe how are you today honey?

tracey thanks for offer but i dont think you are in any state to beat up workmates either   yes everything went "to plan"  last night, although may have to try again tonight but dont think dh can hack the pace of 3 nights in a row, as says his tanks are empty, i told him men produce sperm 24 hours a day, 7 days a week so he should have saved up something in there since last night  

jan how was the school trip honey? i went to dobbies on the way home and saw a school trip and thought of you, you werent at the butterfly farm were you? 


hi to moira, roo, jane and sharon.

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Won't type much as my wrists are really sore - last night it was my left hip and knee and tonight I have a slight temperature again and really sore wrists. Have convinced myself I have rheumatic fever and that heart damage is next! Did I say I was a hypochondriac?  

Lorna - once again, I am feeling so much sympathy with you. None of our embies were frozen either - but don't worry, our cause was different. All of our embies were pretty poor - only one grade 2 and that was only a 2 cell on the day of transfer, so you're ahead there. Just got to wait now - probably the hardest part in some ways but at least you'll start to feel better (although if you start to feel worse it could be a good sign - mild OHSS can come on when pg starts). Call anytime if you feel the need. Thanks for the tip about Fiona Wolfenden - I'm definitely going to give them a call!

Ozzie - well done! 7 eggs is fab! Looking forward to more good news from you tomorrow.

Kat - so sorry you're feeling dreadful. Do take it easy - glad you've got a good boss! I put on weight in my cycle - about 5lbs, but it came off really quickly after (if only I could say the same about the rest of the weight I'm carrying!  ).

Kirsty - your DH must think all his birthdays have come at once, all this bms to try and hit the right time. It's about the only time I can summon the enthusiasm - most of the rest of the time I'd rather have chocolate  . No, we weren't at Butterfly World, but we will be there in June (make a note in your diary to avoid it in early June - all three classes from my stage are going at once - eeek! 

Hi to anyone I missed - need to eat and rest wrists now!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna just popped on to find out how you and Ozzie got on fab news!

2 WW at last, glad all went well      

Ozzie great news for you too    Good Luck with phone in tomorrow - roll on Friday    Take Care

Silver -  Get well soon  

 for all of you

Luv YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Ozzie- fab- 7 embryos all doing the jiggy tonight-sure there'll be steam coming out that incubator.Glad you're not too sore- hope you recover superfast ready for friday.Good luck for the phonecall tomorrow and keep those fluids up.Work it girl for the sympathy! 

kat- glad you boss is being supportive and you can come away early.the side effects are bad but keep an eye on the prize-it'll be worth it- I'm sure Joe and tracey would agree   

Twiggy- I'm surprised you're able to walk! if your temp hasn't risen yet you're still in that fertile phase so keep up the good work and try and enjoy  Going to try and catch up what exactly has been happening with everyone tomorrow once get laptop set up in bed- they didn't really say something about IF not killing youIts a recognised health problem - Prof Winston wrote a great article recently on it must dig it out if I can find.he said that in some ways( I stress that) its worse than people with cancer(his words?as usual contravertial)as those patients are being treated and still have hope whereas many people with IF have no hope once they've exhausted the possibilities and that it can be like a form of torture and central to who we are.chin up chuck- you've got a good chance this month.My test date will be 29th May.

Jan- sore wrists and joints- poor you.any of the kids been off with parvo virus?Springs to mind.We had a few people off work a couple of years ago with it.You sound  like me with symptoms  Hope you're better tomorrow.Thanks for the support.Told a friend tonight how I had mixed feelings today and she just didn't get it.I think she thinks I was being really ungrateful or something- she has IF problems too but hasn't done IVF or any procedure yet- I know I'm lucky to have got to this stage but you really don't know how tough tx can be till you've started at the clinics.

Where are you all on how much rest to take in the 2ww?Acupuncturist said the ARGC recommend you really do nothing but rest- I'm still at the stupid stage of not wanting to stand or sit up too much- they can't fall out afterall...can they? ok the obsessing has started- apologies.

love to all,lorna xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie

Am off to Spain for a last minute holiday so just wanted to pop in and wish you all the best while I'm away. You know I'll be thinking of you.

Am looking forward to relaxing before I come back for my hysteroscopy then start treatment in July.

Hope you other girls are all well and see you on my return.

Jambo


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo

hope you  have a fab time in spain (dont do anything i wouldn't     ).

        


ozzie

p.s. moonchild i done all the resting last time. i think you have just got to remember what people that get pg naturally do during the first two weeks & its all up to the two wee embies now you've done your bit. just dont go lifting anything heavy or over exerting yourself. allow yourself to be pampered a bit.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo

      

Have fun.  There will be lots of celebrating with Barcelona winning the champions league

You'll be nice and chilled for your tx in July.


Lorna - you take it easy  I did nothing the first few days then only little things after that, even went to my Yoga class, small walks by the beach etc, I personally think the fresh air helps blood flow etc with the extra oxygen in the blood supply, my 2WW was in the winter but I forced myself to get out as much as possible for the air.   You'll probably already know all this having studied Biology (I think I am right in saying that correct me if i'm wrong)       Nurse said you can carry on as normal but just be sensible i.e no big shopping trips, kickboxing etc.    You'll know if your doing something you shouldn't be.  Wishing you luck honey     

Must get on - this is our busiest season and i'm skiving off as usual   

Have a lovely day ladies.  

Got my Yoga class tonight, tummy begining to get in the way, want to keep at it for as long as possible so I can get on with it again after baby born  Belly has grown huge!!  growing out all my clothes!!!    

Jane - hope you are having a lovely time   Hi to Tracey and baby  


Twiggy  , LW  , Ozzie   GOOD LUCK FOR TODAYS PHONE IN  , MrsW  , Moira  , Silver  , Lynn    hope you ladies are well.  How are things today LW hope scan ok today sweetie   ??

Apologies if I've missed anyone.  

Take Care Yoda    XX

Anyone watching BB tonight??  not sure when it's on - i wont get in from Yoga till 8.00pm then shower and T hope I dont miss too much.  I was addicted to the FF BB thread last year on here


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick update from scan - lining was 2.5mm so I am now on STIMS!! WHAHEY!!! Nurses shortage meant I got scanned by Dr Ding (nice lady - is she new?) and Dr Thong did the chaperoning...   

They found 10+ follicles in my right ovary and 6+ in the left one (that's the one that's sitting very high). Dr Thong even said that these are "very young looking ovaries" ... LOL. DH said it's probably because all the other ladies in the waiting room looked end 30s to end 40s...

As I forgot my snazzy purple bag this morning ... I got an even snazzier MAROON one (yay! Wolves' colours! LOL) ... it's smaller than the first one and looks a bit like men's handbag...  

and even better news - I have a PEN! (Puregon Pen) Wanted to try those and I got one. Great!  

Back for scan on Tuesday 8:20am - anyone of you ladies going for a Scan or check up or whatever Tuesday morning? 

Ok, better dash (I'm at work).

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58150.new.html#new


----------

